# NF's 1st Official Super Smash Bros. Brawl Tournament - Round 9 (Grand Finale)



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

​
_3...

2...

1...

Go! 

Welcome to Naruto Forum's 1st official Super Smash Bros. Brawl tournament! After many delays, the day is finally here! Let Naruto Forum's best smasher be determined! _

*The rules: *

1 vs 1
3 Stock
Best out of 3 (Best out of 5 for Semifinals and Finals)
No items (No Smash ball)
Double elimination
Character selection is free (meaning you can switch between characters whenever you want; this applies to both winner and loser). 

The first match must be played on a neutral stage. The following are the accepted neutral stages: 

Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Lylat Cruise
Pokemon Stadium 1(Melee)
Yoshi's Island

The loser of the first match may then, if they wish, select amongst the following counter stages (in addition to the neutral stages): 

Bridge of Eldin
Delfino Plaza
Corneria
Shadow Moses Island
Castle Siege
Onett

*Lag:*

If two opponent experience unplayable lag, I will try to arrange it so that they fight another opponent that has not yet been able to complete his/her assigned match. 

Please notify me immediately if you cannot fight your randomly assigned opponent due to horrible lag. 

Suggestion: Make one of your custom phrases (the ones you assign to your taunts) something like "Too laggy!" or something to that effect. That way, you can exit a match without giving your opponent the wrong idea (though, of course, he/she should be able to tell it was horribly laggy too). 

*The prize:*

Provided they supply one themselves, I will upload the winner a custom avatar 150x200 in dimension if they wish. 

The winner will also receive the custom ninja rank of "Smash God." (Or they can just request whatever ninja rank they want). 

2 Months of Unlimited Bandwidth Hosting from animeREVO with 10 Gigs of Space ~~~ courtesy of 2Shea

*The Brackets - Updated for Round 4: *

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Winner's Bracket:*​


*Loser's Bracket:*
​



*The Results*
*[Round 9 Grand Finale: June 2nd]*

Violent-nin vs "Shion" - 


*Spoiler*: _Round 8_ 



*[Round 8 Losers Final: June 1st-June 2nd]*

TenshiOni vs "Shion" vs PhantomX - "Shion"




*Spoiler*: _Round 7_ 



*Round 7 Losers Bracket: May 30th-May 31st]*

TenshiOni vs Chair - TenshiOni
Blind Itachi vs "Shion" - "Shion"
PhantomX (bye) 




*Spoiler*: _Round 6_ 



*Round 6 Winners Bracket: May 27th-May 28th]*

"Shion" vs Violent-nin - Violent-nin

*Round 6 Losers Bracket: May 27th-May 28th]*

Chair (Darkhope) vs Dark Kakashi - Chair
TenshiOni vs Nmaster64 - TenshiOni
Kai vs PhantomX - PhantomX
Blind Itachi (bye)




*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 



*[Round 5 Winners Bracket: May 23rd-May 24th]*

"Shion" vs Darkhope - "Shion"
PhantomX vs Violent-nin - Violent-nin

*[Round 5 Losers Bracket: May 23rd-May 24th]*

TenshiOni vs Mishudo - TenshiOni
Ritzbitz8 vs Blind Itachi - Blind Itachi
Nmaster64 vs Banshi - Nmaster64
Link83 vs Dark Kakashi - Dark Kakashi
Kai vs orochimarusama21 - Kai




*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 



*[Round 4 Winners Bracket: May 19th-May 22nd]*

Shion vs Skeets vs Darkhope - Shion & Darkhope
Link83 vs PhantomX vs Violent-nin - Violent-nin & PhantomX

*[Round 4 Losers Bracket: May 20th-May 22nd]*

E vs Blind Itachi - Blind Itachi
Kai vs QBnoYouko - Kai
orochimarusama21 vs Linkaro - orochimarusama21
Shirker vs Dark Kakashi - Dark Kakashi
Cookies vs Banshi - Banshi
Donkey Show vs Nmaster64 - Nmaster64
TenshiOni vs Roy - TenshiOni
Ritzbitz8 vs willtheshadow - Ritzbitz8




*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 



*[Round 3 Winners Bracket: May 16th-May 17th]*

Link83 vs Nmaster64 - Link83
PhantomX vs Kai - PhantomX
"Shion" vs E - "Shion"
Shirker vs Skeets - Skeets
Darkhope vs Ritzbitz8 - Darkhope
Violent-nin vs Donkey Show - Violent-nin

*[Round 3 Losers Bracket: May 16th-May 17th]*

TenshiOni vs Sasuke1_2 - TenshiOni
Mishudo vs Noah - Mishudo
orochimarusama21 vs ZeroBelow - orochimarusama21
Ronin vs Cookies - Cookies
Linkaro vs BrandonHeat - Linkaro
Blind Itachi vs Mek Blaze - Blind Itachi
Banshi vs Sairou - Banshi
Roy vs Kitsune - Roy 
Vyse vs willtheshadow - willtheshadow
Kiba Inuzuka vs Dark Kakashi - Dark Kakashi
QBnoYouko vs 2Shea - QBNoYouko




*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 



*[Round 2 Winners Bracket: May 13th-May14th]*

Shirker vs Cookies –  Shirker 
Noah vs Skeets – Skeets
“Shion” vs orochimarusama21 – “Shion”
E vs willtheshadow – E
Darkhope vs TenshiOni – Darkhope
Ritzbitz (got a bye)
Violent-nin vs Blind Itachi – Violent-nin
Ronin vs Donkey Show – Donkey Show
Link83 vs Roy – Link83
QBnoYouko vs Nmaster64 – Nmaster64
Linkaro vs Kai – Kai
PhantomX vs Banshi – PhantomX
*
[Round 2 Losers Bracket: May 13th-May 14th]*

Poe4 vs Mek Blaze – Mek Blaze
Cipher vs Vyse – Vyse
Kitsune vs deathofevangelion – Kitsune
Taellon  vs BrandonHeat –  BrandonHeat
Twilit vs ZeroBelow – ZeroBelow
Knuckle vs 2Shea – 2Shea
Sasuke1_2  vs Dave – Sasuke1_2
Mishudo vs smashbroforlife – Mishudo 
Dark Kakashi vs gixa786 – Dark Kakashi
Kewlmyc vs Kiba Inuzuka – Kiba Inuzuka
Sairou vs k-deps – Sairou




*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 



*[Round 1: May 10th - 11th]*

Skeets vs Dark Kakashi - Skeets

TenshiOni vs Smashbroforlife - TenshiOni

Sasuke1_2 vs Blind Itachi - Blind Itachi

Taellon vs Violent-nin - Violent-nin

Link83 vs BrandonHeat - Link83

Ronin vs ZeroBelow - Ronin 

Banshi vs Sairou - Banshi

orochimarusama21 vs Tsunayoshi - orochimarusama21

E vs Kewlmyc - E

Ritzbitz8 vs Kitsune - Ritzbitz8

Linkaro vs Dave - Linkaro

Kai vs 2Shea - Kai

Noah vs K-deps - Noah

"Shion" vs Cipher - "Shion"

Darkhope vs Kiba Inuzuka - Darkhope

Roy vs Knuckle - Roy

QBnoYouko vs Mishudo - QBnoYouko

Cookies vs Mek Blaze - Cookies

Donkey Show vs gixa786 - Donkey Show

deathofevangelion vs Shirker - Shirker

Vyse vs Nmaster64 - Nmaster64

poe4 vs willtheshadow - willtheshadow


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 10, 2008)

Skeets won our match 2 - 1. 

We had problems with the Loser's selects stage since random pretty much took over and choose just the random stages, we got like 6 straight Banned stages. 

So like Skeets posted in the other thread, probably talk to your opponent before hand to decide what Stage each will choose in case they lose, otherwise it might be like us and have to make No Contest for a good 5-10 minutes. XD


----------



## Sairou (May 10, 2008)

blargh, can't find my name in the brackets.


----------



## Banshi (May 10, 2008)

how come i dont see my name in these brackets........i responded back to that pm


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2008)

Did you guys get name changes?


----------



## Sairou (May 10, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Did you guys get name changes?


Nope, it's been Sairou since I joined this board. =D


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 10, 2008)

what if your opponent doesnt show as I have tried to contact Tsunayoshi


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what if your opponent doesnt show as I have tried to contact Tsunayoshi


He'll probably be sent directly to Losers bracket, I guess.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

Sairou said:


> blargh, can't find my name in the brackets.





Banshi said:


> how come i dont see my name in these brackets........i responded back to that pm


Fight each other.

Yeah, I accidentally added the two of you to an older word document list. Sorry about that.

But I'll ask 2Shea to remake the brackets right now to include you guys.


orochimarusama21 said:


> what if your opponent doesnt show as I have tried to contact Tsunayoshi


Then he'll move to the Loser's Bracket. It'll be like a loss.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

Brackets edited. 

Thanks, 2Shea.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

I won my round against Smashbroforlife. 

Updating the first post now.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 10, 2008)

Re: Tsunayoshi lets brawl tourney
Quote:
Originally Posted by orochimarusama21
we are supposed to brawl in the tourney so lets brawl tell me when you are ready and if you have aim msn or yim?
Sorry, but I'm not going to be able to do this. Just count me out.

yeah so Tsunayoshi has said he can't do it so i guess I advance then?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

PM him back and ask if he can't make this round or the whole tournament. 

Because if it's just this round, he can go to the loser's bracket.


----------



## Sairou (May 10, 2008)

K, i'm here and ready to battle, i'll be battling you then, Banshi, =D 

P.S.: add my US copy FC. Also, got AIM? we can make it easier to contact eachother that way. Wonder how long this thing is going to take to get done. =P


----------



## Taellon (May 10, 2008)

I think that, when this is all over, you can challenge the "Smash God" and if you win, you get the title, and the Smash God looses it.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 10, 2008)

I lost to Blind Itachi. Was a good match though.

We're done our round.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 10, 2008)

Really good fight... i was worried when we got to Castle Siege... cause i've fallen a lot in you know what parts of the stage XD...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah lol.

Seems I lack hatred. XD


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2008)

I won over Taellon 2-0.

Good games man.


----------



## Taellon (May 10, 2008)

well, good job!


----------



## Sairou (May 10, 2008)

bleh, hope Banshi gets online eventually, I've got some events to get ready for mother's day weekend, =P Got AIM and MSN too by the way. =]


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2008)

Link83, I am waiting online. Hope you can make it soon.


----------



## Ronin (May 10, 2008)

Won against ZeroBelow.


----------



## Twilit (May 10, 2008)

Hm...Hyde isn't responding to the PM I sent him yesterday, well, hopefully he will.

And _super,_ I have to fight an extra round if I win


----------



## NinjaM (May 10, 2008)

No you don't, you just lost your by. RitzBitz or Kitsune get to play one less round...


----------



## Noah (May 10, 2008)

Wow. Nmaster64 just whooped my ass and I didn't even realize it wasn't K-deps I was fighting. Sorry about dropping off, but my router dropped me there. You would've just stomped me again. 

Still waiting on K-deps to respond or join up. Hurry it up, man. I don't have all night to get curbstomped here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2008)

Link83 won 2-0 against BrandonHeat.

Good matches Link. Your ZSS is really good.


----------



## K-deps (May 10, 2008)

noah wont respond...
NOAH

uhh noah we might have to do this tomorrow since idk where you are


----------



## Noah (May 10, 2008)

Damn my eyes for deciding I needed to feed myself and others just minutes before.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for Mishudo but haven't gotten a response yet.

Question, if both sides are on different timezones, what accounts for the time limit we have?


----------



## Sairou (May 10, 2008)

Banshi won our matches 2-0. Thanks for showing me some great stuff that I've never seen b4. Next time a tourney comes up, I'll be sure to watch out for those!! xD


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Banshi won our matches 2-0. Thanks for showing me some great stuff that I've never seen b4. Next time a tourney comes up, I'll be sure to watch out for those!! xD


Well, remember, you're still in the tournament. You have to lose twice to be eliminated. This is a double elimination tournament. 


QBnoYouko said:


> I'm waiting for Mishudo but haven't gotten a response yet.
> 
> Question, if both sides are on different timezones, what accounts for the time limit we have?


It ends midnight on the West coast. So 4 AM Monday for EST.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 10, 2008)

E beat me 2-0.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 10, 2008)

where's my opponent?!


----------



## Sairou (May 10, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, remember, you're still in the tournament. You have to lose twice to be eliminated. This is a double elimination tournament.
> 
> It ends midnight on the West coast. So 4 AM Monday for EST.


K, so does that mean I need another opponent? Or do I vs. Banshi again?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 10, 2008)

Sairou said:


> K, so does that mean I need another opponent? Or do I vs. Banshi again?


You're going to be in a bracket made up of all the losers. 

Double elimination tournament - look it up.


----------



## E (May 10, 2008)

2-0 me.....


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> where's my opponent?!



Here I am!    I'll PM you.


----------



## Linkaro (May 10, 2008)

I took the win!


----------



## NinjaM (May 10, 2008)

Damn, I practiced and waited all day for Vyse, he said he'd PM when he could fight. Hopefully tomorrow he'll be able to play while I can...


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2008)

*sigh* deathofevangelion said he'd be on at about 9 or 10 c. Where _is_ he?


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2008)

My game is gonna go tomorrow.

Results will be given in the evening.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 11, 2008)

well you have to update that I won the first round since my opponent dropped out. and I will ask him if its the whole tournament or just the first round


----------



## Kai (May 11, 2008)

Won my match against 2shea. (nice sonic thar)


----------



## 2Shea (May 11, 2008)

Yep, Kai moves on. Great match.


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2008)

Ritzbits won.  Great game, you better do well in the tourney so I can say I lost against a pro.  ^^


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 11, 2008)

I am victorious! 

Kitsune gave me a run for my money in our second match tho.


----------



## Sairou (May 11, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> You're going to be in a bracket made up of all the losers.
> 
> Double elimination tournament - look it up.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2008)

I'm done waiting for the night. looks like evangelion's a no show. Not sure which of us is eliminated, but a guy's gotta sleep. 'night.


----------



## Linkaro (May 11, 2008)

Kai said:


> Won my match against 2shea. (nice sonic thar)



so...then...i would now have to face u


----------



## Twilit (May 11, 2008)

So, do I win over Hyde by default?

I messaged him early yesterday, giving him more than enough time to fight his match against me, and I'm now leaving for my uncles for the rest of the day, so it wouldn't be fair that I would be disqualified, right?


----------



## K-deps (May 11, 2008)

Yo Tenshi.
I'm dropping out/forfeiting out of this.
Me and Noah couldnt play yesterday cause I got home to later then I thought and we won't have time to play. And to be honest after being around SSBB all day yesterday im just not in the mood to play.

So thats the story


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2008)

Yo Tenshi, can evangelion and i get a delay for our match? He can't make it due to obligations and weather problems.



			
				deathofevangelion said:
			
		

> Shirker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cipher (May 11, 2008)

Shion, what's up?  It's two and a half hours past when we agreed to meet.  I was on for a long time,  but you didn't show up.


----------



## Darkhope (May 11, 2008)

I was the winner in my match (against Kiba Inuzuka). Very fun matches. 

but I'll probably get knocked out next round looking at who I have to face *sweatdrops*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 11, 2008)

^Haha I lost on purpose so I wouldn't have to go against TO next round


----------



## Darkhope (May 11, 2008)

Suuuure. 

I think I've versed TO before. We both had our share of wins and looses.


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2008)

I beat Knuckle 2-0


----------



## Twilit (May 11, 2008)

Hyde never responded, do I advance?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2008)

Hey, Tenshi, about my match...

Mishudo says he probably won't be able to fight me do to due to having tests among other things so he says he'll default.


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2008)

IM HERE.

SOME SHIT CAME UP.


----------



## Noah (May 11, 2008)

Ah, jeez. Since K-deps dropped out, it looks like I default to a rapestomping from Skeets.

Prepare to be embarrassed by my Casual Smasher abilities and extreme spamming of 1-2 moves!


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2008)

Will it be possible for my match to de re-scheduled if it doesn't go today?

Neither of us forfeit, but neither showed up


----------



## Cipher (May 11, 2008)

Whew, good games, Shion.  I now realize how badly I suck.   I've got a lot to learn.

Shion won 2-0.


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2008)

Shion vs Cipher- Shion is winner.

Good games friend


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2008)

So when can we do the next round?
Do we have to wait for all the 1st round matches to end?


----------



## NinjaM (May 11, 2008)

I don't know what happened to Vyse, been waiting for his PM to play since Saturday afternoon. Now I'm sitting in a tornado warning w/ no PC or Wii (posting via iPod). Hopefully storm will pass and he'll realize the deadline and msg me soon...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> So when can we do the next round?
> Do we have to wait for all the 1st round matches to end?



Probably not till sometime tomorrow, but who knows.

Yeah I would assume we wait till the 1st round matches end before we start our Round 2 fights.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2008)

Oh and for those who've forfeited, or lost you guys are aware that you're not entirely out?
You guys still have to go through the loser's bracket.


----------



## K-deps (May 11, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Oh and for those who've forfeited, or lost you guys are aware that you're not entirely out?
> You guys still have to go through the loser's bracket.



Oh yea.
Then I'll see you all in the losers bracket!!!


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2008)

DEPS LOST????????


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> DEPS LOST????????



Relax...he forefited because of a time contraint, and not feeling like playing.


----------



## Ronin (May 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> DEPS LOST????????



he gave up.


----------



## Banshi (May 11, 2008)

like less than half the people showed up for this tourney, i thought it was going to be alot bigger


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2008)

Deps saw he had to play me if he won and felt it was easier to just go through the loser's bracket...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 12, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been stated already, but approximately when will we have the loser's bracket up?


----------



## Biscuits (May 12, 2008)

When we get all the losers from the first round.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Two hours left...I sent a PM to Vyse but haven't heard from him since Friday...probably won't 'til morning...don't know what to do...


----------



## willtheshadow (May 12, 2008)

ive been on for hours waiting for my fight. Gave poe4 my freind code first and asked for his. Ive registered him but he still hasnt registered me. havent heard from him since this morning.


----------



## Biscuits (May 12, 2008)

You guys should of exchanged Contact info(AIM, MSN, ICQ, etc).
People are on the CPU all the time, but not necessarily on the forums.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Vyse said:
			
		

> I'll have to take the forfeit on this one. My USB connector for my Wii was having issues. I tried buying a new one, but didn't get around to it till later because of Mothers Day. I _can_ do it this afternoon, thats a promise, if they allow us. If not, then award me the loss.


So that's what happened, he hopefully might get it working later on, we'll see...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

To those that need the delay until later today, just go ahead. 

But for those fighting Vyse and poe4, if we're still waiting on them as soon as all the delayed matches are finished, they're just going to be disqualified. 

Since there are only a few cases left, I can wait a bit before we begin Round 2. But really, Round 2 is still scheduled for today so expect to know your next opponent by tonight, guys.

Next round will probably last until midnight tomorrow.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Just to clarify, the only matches we're waiting on now are:

deathofevangelion vs Shirker
Cookies vs Mek Blaze
poe4 vs Willtheshadow
Donkey Show vs gixa786
Nmmaster vs Vyse 
Twilit vs Hyde


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 12, 2008)

so the next round is today?... good thing i already have Violent in my friend roster...


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

Hey QBnoYouko wanna just play our round under the assumption I'll beat Vyse (assuming he can play today)?


----------



## Jicksy (May 12, 2008)

holding a match between me n Dshow is harder than we thought, so Dshow can win by default since i quit...
ive let him know i gave him the win so its ok


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> holding a match between me n Dshow is harder than we thought, so Dshow can win by default since i quit...
> ive let him know i gave him the win so its ok


I assume you still want to compete in the tournament though, right?

Because if you forfeit that's only one loss and you'd head to the loser's bracket.


----------



## Twilit (May 12, 2008)

HYDE!

For fucks sake, where are you?

I'm going to an Eye Doctor Appointment in like 20 minutes, but I'll be back in roughly an hour or 2.

You need to get your ass on the forums


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

So many no shows.


----------



## NinjaM (May 12, 2008)

It's too be expected. It shouldn't be too big a problem in future rounds...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Hyde not showing up is annoying considering he was the one that complained about not being included after the deadline for registration was up. 

I'm happy that most of the Dojo thread regulars are winning their rounds and/or actively participating, though.

Like Nmaster says, the quarter-finals, semi-finals, and finals should be epic.


----------



## K-deps (May 12, 2008)

Well sorry for not playing the first round guys. I just wouldn't be into it at all 

I will storm my way out of losers though


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

Well Tenshi and 2Shea did a nice job hosting the tournament, not their fault people say their gonna play then don't bother showing up. I agree that it won't be much of an issue as time goes on.

@Deps

Bah, take the easy road.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

If we already know our opponent, can we go on with our second round battle?

Or must we wait til everyone is finished?


----------



## Biscuits (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> So many no shows.


AIM MOTHERFUCKERS DO YOU USE IT!!!!!!



Violent-nin said:


> Well Tenshi and 2Shea did a nice job hosting the tournament, not their fault people say their gonna play then don't bother showing up. I agree that it won't be much of an issue as time goes on.


Hey I get no props... Though, I'm not hosting or anything....



"Shion" said:


> If we already know our opponent, can we go on with our second round battle?
> 
> Or must we wait til everyone is finished?


You should play ASAP, imo.


----------



## Mishudo (May 12, 2008)

Sorry for not showing up on time Tenshi/Youko :[
Mother's day and exams crushed me,and I didnt wanna delay it any further.

I wish the best of luck to everyone else who advanced.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Mish.

Wish you could've participated.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

I'll probably wait till later tonight before I officially declare the start of Round 2. So if I were you, I'd wait on it a bit longer, guys. Unless you foresee any complications tomorrow, don't start your matches just yet. 


Mishudo said:


> Sorry for not showing up on time Tenshi/Youko :[
> Mother's day and exams crushed me,and I didnt wanna delay it any further.
> 
> I wish the best of luck to everyone else who advanced.


S'ok. Things like that are understandable.

But yeah, you're still in the tournament so make up for it in your next round.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 12, 2008)

hey shion can you get on aim please we are supposed to fight right?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> AIM MOTHERFUCKERS DO YOU USE IT!!!!!!



Yes, but I prefer MSN. 




> Hey I get no props... Though, I'm not hosting or anything....



I guess you deserve credit for making it, thought you gave up on SSBB.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Srsly... since half the people disappeared I wouldn't mind getting shoved in there somewhere


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Srsly... since half the people disappeared I wouldn't mind getting shoved in there somewhere


Seriously? Because I could totally fit you in. Chances are, Tsunayoshi has completely dropped out of the tournament.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Seriously? Because I could totally fit you in. Chances are, Tsunayoshi has completely dropped out of the tournament.



I just finished my finals today... I do have parental constraints during the week (they're old fashioned, and I have younger sibs who I'm not allowed to "distract"), so I might get forced out by default, but I wouldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

orochimarusama21, would you mind facing PhantomX then?

You can refuse if you want. If you do, I could just pair PhantomX against willtheshaodw or someone else with a non-responding opponent.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Even if I don't get to join I'll still probably challenge the top 4-8 for shits and giggles  I just didn't sign up b/c I wasn't sure bout my availability (and still am not, haha).


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> orochimarusama21, would you mind facing PhantomX then?
> 
> You can refuse if you want. If you do, I could just pair PhantomX against willtheshaodw or someone else with a non-responding opponent.



no i was supposed to fight tsunayoshi so no


----------



## Mishudo (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I'll probably wait till later tonight before I officially declare the start of Round 2. So if I were you, I'd wait on it a bit longer, guys. Unless you foresee any complications tomorrow, don't start your matches just yet.
> 
> S'ok. Things like that are understandable.
> 
> But yeah, you're still in the tournament so make up for it in your next round.



Wait whut.
I'm still in it?


----------



## Ronin (May 12, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Wait whut.
> I'm still in it?



Its double elimination so you get another round against the others who lost their matches.


----------



## Mishudo (May 12, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Its double elimination so you get another round against the others who lost their matches.



Ah thanks so much Ori.
I will definately try to make this one.


----------



## Mek Blaze (May 12, 2008)

Wow Cookies just totally annihilated me. Sorry to keep the rounds from proceeding. I'll try my luck in the loser's bracket.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Lol, well that was shortlived.

Ah well... at least I have this Tetris Type A song to keep me going... best song in the game? I believe so.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the extend tensh. hopefully, d.o.e. won't have any troubles playin' this time.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

deathofevangelion vs Shirker
poe4 vs Willtheshadow
Nmmaster vs Vyse
Twilit vs Hyde

4 more matches.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Poe's match seems unlikely.

That brotha hasn't been on for some time.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

If any of those fails to show or happen, would it matter if I took one of the spots?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, well that was shortlived.
> 
> Ah well... at least I have this Tetris Type A song to keep me going... best song in the game? I believe so.


Assuming poe4 and Vyse don't respond in time, I could get you to fight either Nmaster or willtheshadow if they'll accept a match with you.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

I've played em before, good way to start... w/ tough opponents 

Sbeen a while since I last vsed them.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

If orochi stops by, can u guys tell, him that i'll be online later?

I gotta go do some stuff.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 12, 2008)

I got beat.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

deathofevangelion said:


> I got beat.


But you're still in the tournament!

Alright, only 3 matches now.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2008)

not yet, dude :S
I left so we wouldn't be hindered by a time limit. we still have 1 (or 2, if you win next match) more to go. pm me the next stage you wanna play one. loser counterpicks, that's the rule


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Oh...ok then! Still 4 more! D;

deathofevangelion: This is a best out of 3, double-elimination tournament.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2008)

okay, _now_ I win 

fun games, dude.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Ok, so deathofeva moves to the loser's bracket.

Vyse is onlne. I've PM'd him + posted in threads he's replynig to trying to get his attention.

Hopefully he contacts nmaster soon.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 12, 2008)

lol good game again!!!!


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2008)

So I guess I'm up against cookies? Not sure if I should be afraid or not. never played him before >_<;


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Ah, Tenshi, aren't the trials and tribulations of hosting and leading wonderful?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

So awesome.  

Vyse has connection problems and has forfeited his first round match to Nmaster. But he says he's going to try and resolve his problem tomorrow so he requested to be moved to the loser's bracket.

2 more matches left.


----------



## Jicksy (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I assume you still want to compete in the tournament though, right?
> 
> Because if you forfeit that's only one loss and you'd head to the loser's bracket.



perhaps, i havent decided yet 

jus kiddin, ye im still in


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 12, 2008)

i told shion to come on aim but he doesnt seem to be coming on


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

^"Shion" posted on the last page asking us to tell you he'd be busy tonight.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 12, 2008)

i dont understand why he doesnt just go on aim and message me when he is on instead of wanting me to message him on the forum


----------



## Kyousuke (May 12, 2008)

Shirker said:


> So I guess I'm up against cookies? Not sure if I should be afraid or not. never played him before >_<;



Heh, we'll just have to see.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Careful Shirker... I think he might play Marth.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 12, 2008)

What gave you that idea?


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2008)

Marth!? 
One of the banes of my existance?!? Noooooooooo!


----------



## Kyousuke (May 12, 2008)

Muahahahaha?


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

@Orochi

I don't log on aim cuz i use my only modem to go online with my Wii.

Hence, no net on my comp, but net on wii.

So i refer to pm's.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 12, 2008)

god fucking damn lag jesus christ i had him beat


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

I won vs orochi 2-0

Good games man


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

You guys went ahead and had your Round 2 match? 

Well, you guys won't have to do anything for a day or two.


----------



## Biscuits (May 12, 2008)

Who we waiting on exactly?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

poe4 vs Willtheshadow
Twilit vs Hyde



If they don't finish their matches by midnight EST willtheshadow and Twilit advance because the other two are complete no shows.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Ok, forget Hyde. Hasn't logged in since the 8th and he clearly isn't coming.

PhantomX will be Twilit's new opponent. Already PM'd the two of them.

But I'm not going to try and make you guys wait on them. I'm going to try and have Round 2 start before the hour is up.

Those that have to face the winners of Twilit vs PhantomX and willtheshadow vs poe4 will have to wait till they're done, however. But with the latter match, poe4 will be disqualified if he doesn't sign on before midnight.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

I can see if he's on after House M.D.... but House comes before life, sorry.


----------



## Noah (May 12, 2008)

Whelp. That went as expected.

Skeets > Me

My Snake held up a lot better than I thought he would though.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Round 2 brackets coming out in a sec.

Round 2 Loser's Bracket will be randomized again.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Tenshi.

This is actually going pretty quickly.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 12, 2008)

I look forward to a second chance. Keeps the chance alive.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Round 2 has officially begun. Big thanks for 2Shea for updating everything.

Loser's bracket will be ready in a second.

The time limit for Round 2 will be until midnight of the 14th.

But don't worry guys: It'll start getting shorter. This bitch is taking way too long and I realize that.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 12, 2008)

Just to throw in there, I think there's a mistake on the brackets for Round 2. It says Violent-Nin lost. :S


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Notified 2Shea and it's fixed now.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

So willtheshadow has router issues...so poe4 advances.

Problem! Poe4 is a no show. 
*
PhantomX vs Twilit remains from Round 1.*

Ritzbitz8 and E... you might be paired against each other since the Winner's Bracket might have an even number of participants now.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully he shows up soon


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

So many mixups and no-shows


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 12, 2008)

It was bound to happen. You'll always get that. =/


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

WHAT A TWIST!

Willtheshadow fixes his router. Since poe4 is a no show that hasn't even added willtheshadow's friend code, willtheshadow DOES advance to Round 2 in the winner's bracket. poe4 goes to loser's bracket (where he'll probably be a bye for another lucky SOB ). 

So Winner's Bracket is still uneven.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> WHAT A TWIST!
> 
> Willtheshadow fixes his router. Since poe4 is a no show that hasn't even added willtheshadow's friend code, willtheshadow DOES advance to Round 2 in the winner's bracket. poe4 goes to loser's bracket (where he'll probably be a bye for another lucky SOB ).
> 
> So Winner's Bracket is still uneven.



WTF!?!

HOLY HELL, NO MTF WAY!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Twilit is on!

FIGHT PHANTOMX NOW!!!!


----------



## E (May 12, 2008)

lol...weird...


----------



## K-deps (May 12, 2008)

Losers bracket done yet?
I wanna know how I'm playing


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Just to throw in there, I think there's a mistake on the brackets for Round 2. It says Violent-Nin lost. :S



Thanks for spotting that.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Thanks for spotting that.



No problem. XD


----------



## Twilit (May 12, 2008)

PhantomX won 2-0

Close ass matches, haha, each were down to the last smash attack xD

GG's PX.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

And so Round 1 has officially come to a close.

The winner's and loser's brackets have been completely updated and can be found in the first post. 2Shea is a god.

As with round 1, please PM your opponent and decide what will be the best time for both of you. 

Round 2 will last until the end of May 14th. 

Good luck to you all.

*faints from all this stress*


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Oh, and yes, Ritzbitz....you got the bye.

Lucky SOB.


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

We are finally organized!!! 


YESSS


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, and yes, Ritzbitz....you got the bye.
> 
> Lucky SOB.


Haha, I'll make sure to tell him that.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

PMs have been sent for further emphasis.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2008)

just saw the new brackets. sh*t 

first I'm goin' up against cookies, who will most likely be maining Marth, one of my most hated opponents, then _if_ I manage to win that one, I'm goin' up against Skeets!!

*Fate dealt me an ugly f**kin' hand!!!!!*


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

Ugh... we'll see how easy this is to set up w/ this dude in Japan D:


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2008)

Woe to the brave soul who will verseth me with thy skill and determination to win.


----------



## Masurao (May 12, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Woe to the brave soul who will verseth me with thy skill and determination to win.



....

lol.....


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2008)

nobody worried 'bout you Shi


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 12, 2008)

Shirker said:


> *Fate dealt me an ugly f**kin' hand!!!!!*



You can always join the loser's bracket.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> ....
> 
> lol.....



This man facepalms the truth.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 12, 2008)

My match is done with Dave in the loser bracket. I've won my match. (2-0)


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 12, 2008)

Violent.. if you're there let's battle...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 12, 2008)

gixa I sent you a PM with my available time. hope to hear from you soon. ^_^


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, and yes, Ritzbitz....you got the bye.
> 
> Lucky SOB.



Whaat, I dont get to fight for my friends this round?? 

I'd better get ready for YOU.




			
				Qbnoyouko said:
			
		

> Haha, I'll make sure to tell him that.



You're a cock.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

I won over Blind Itachi 2-0.

Good games.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> You're a cock.


_*WHAT?!*_

You'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2008)

lost against Violent...

YOU YOU..


DOUBLE CLIMBER... lol... nice combos...


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2008)

Shirker said:


> just saw the new brackets. sh*t
> 
> first I'm goin' up against cookies, who will most likely be maining Marth, one of my most hated opponents, then _if_ I manage to win that one, I'm goin' up against Skeets!!
> 
> *Fate dealt me an ugly f**kin' hand!!!!!*


Hello...


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> _*WHAT?!*_
> 
> You'll get no sympathy from me.


YOU! FIGHT!



Blind Itachi said:


> lost against Violent...


Nooooooo! I was lookin' forward to going up against you...

I'm cosplaying Itachi at a con next week...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 13, 2008)

wait why am i not in the losers bracket?


----------



## 2Shea (May 13, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> wait why am i not in the losers bracket?



You lost second round, so you go in the second round losers bracket.


----------



## "Shion" (May 13, 2008)

Guys, I might have to quit the tournament due to my mother being a bitch about some shit.

If i do not log on at all today before midnight and/or tomorrow, please remove me completely from the bracket and give me next opponent the win.

Hopefully when i get back the fucking internet, i'll be posting.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 13, 2008)

Yo TO/2Shea, just a heads up.

If anyone drops out of either bracket then PM me, I'll give someone a game if you/they want..


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2008)

So do us second round losers get put in our own little mini-bracket, or inserted into the second round of the current loser's bracket?


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

The winners of the Round One Losers Bracket would play the losers of the Round Two Winners Bracket...


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2008)

> Sasuke1_2 vs Blind Itachi - Blind Itachi



wait... again!? XD... wtf lol...


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, the same people shouldn't be playing each other again.

We don't want people to go out 0-2 from the same person.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 13, 2008)

Anyone seen Shirker around?


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2008)

I'm at school right now staying for band practice 

I'll be home at about 4:40


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

He's shirking his battle appointments *badum-ch*


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2008)

^^^^^^

...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

Lmao, so lame Phantom.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

So I've been looking at the draws and am hella curious... what on earth is gonna happen for the round before the semis? Is one of the contestants gonna get a bye? o_O


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

He makes a good point, the quarterfinals are a 1v1v1!?


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

I don't think three for alls are a great idea... if anything there should be a round robin on either side, winners go to the finals.


----------



## "Shion" (May 13, 2008)

Kk, looks like im still in the tournament.

Forget my other post.


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> He makes a good point, the quarterfinals are a 1v1v1!?


Like you'd get that far...

Nah, I was wondering about that too...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 13, 2008)

Loser's bracket will always be randomized so I don't think anyone will be losing to the same person twice.

And I'm going to have you all vote on how to handle the quarter-finals - when we get there.


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Like you'd get that far...



Try comin' to this side o' the bracket and saying that... 



TenshiOni said:


> And I'm going to have you all vote on how to handle the quarter-finals - when we get there.



I vote that I get a by and the other two duke it out for privilege of challenging me... 

I wouldn't mind a 4-player match in the tourney, but 3 players is too unbalanced. One guy will always get the short-end of the stick in those situations...

Seriously though...

A fights B (best 2 outta 3)
B fights C (best 2 outta 3)
A fights C (best 2 outta 3)

Best record moves on?


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

I obv have the best idea. Round robin. Win gets you 2 points, Shut Out (2-0) gets you three points, loss gets you 0, or something like that. Highest points moves on.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

2-1 for me vs. Banshi... Amazing games bro, your ZSS and Sheik are pretty beast, and props on using underrepresented characters. Ima keep you added so we can spar some more in the future


----------



## Kyousuke (May 13, 2008)

5:40 PM EST tomorrow. When Marth and me go kill Shirker.  *evil laugh*


----------



## Banshi (May 13, 2008)

gg's, i thought you werent that good at first cause i 2 stocked you, and then you caught me off gaurd with wario, i'll be back


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Yeah... ROB is more of a 2s character for me, haha.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2008)

Cookies said:


> 5:40 PM EST tomorrow. When Marth and me go kill Shirker.  *evil laugh*



It's on! I'll show you the power of Teh mustachio plumber.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 13, 2008)

Darkhope defeats me! I go to the loser's bracket.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

You should just ban him and take his spot :uraha


----------



## K-deps (May 13, 2008)

Tenshi my opponent has respoded my PM 

What do I do?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 13, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Darkhope defeats me! I go to the loser's bracket.



WHAT?! I wanted to fight you!


----------



## E (May 13, 2008)

will my opponent pm me plox 


hunting aint my style


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

Who's Eric?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2008)

Nmaster64 wins our match. 

Nice one, NM. I never seen anyone so good with Olimar. I totally messed up the last bit there.


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2008)

I call hax on Nmaster, there's no way a scrub like him can be winning...


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

Cool, it was you.

I was about to cry when I saw you were Marth. And then I switched to Snake to counter and you went Sonic. It's like my worst nightmare of matchups. 

Really great matches. I was shakin' on that first one, really thought you might grab the comeback. Awesome job.

@Tenshi: 2-0 over QBnoYouko

@Skeets: You'll get yours soon enough...


----------



## Darkhope (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome and fun matches, Tenshi. <3


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> It was you, cool.
> 
> I about cried when I saw you were Marth. And then I picked Snake to counter Marth and you changed to Sonic and I was like
> 
> Great matches, your really good at adapting...


I'm surprised I stopped so many missiles.


----------



## K-deps (May 13, 2008)

If anyone sees Sairou tell him I can play at around 4 tomorrow since he's a no show today


----------



## NinjaM (May 13, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> I'm surprised I stopped so many missiles.



Were there enough explosions to dodge for you!? 

Do you think I have a 'nade fetish?


----------



## "Shion" (May 13, 2008)

You lost, Nmaster?


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Were there enough explosions to dodge for you!?
> 
> Do you think I have a 'nade fetish?


I'm NF's Snake, pick another character...




"Shion" said:


> You lost, Nmaster?


He won.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Everyone plays Snake... he's easy mode.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Everyone plays Snake... *he's easy mode*.



Sounds like something I'd say.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

You inspired me to say that


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 13, 2008)

Wait so am I fighting Blind Itachi again except now in the loser's bracket?

Kinda lame that I got to fight the same person again. Not for nothing, I enjoyed my game with Itachi. 

Just I'd also like to fight some new people as well... =/


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2008)

I think Tenshi said he'll fix that so no one fights the same person twice, but I'm not sure just yet. :S

@Phantom

Lmao, good stuff.


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I think Tenshi said he'll fix that so on one fights the same person twice, but I'm not sure just yet. :S
> 
> @Phantom
> 
> Lmao, good stuff.



Get on MSN Vio. NOA.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I think Tenshi said he'll fix that so on one fights the same person twice, but I'm not sure just yet. :S



Ok thanks.

@ Blind Itachi

Itachi, I say we just be patient for a bit longer and wait it out. I'm not even sure if any of the others have finished their round matches in the loser's bracket. 

We'll see what happens. Also because I'm a bit busy tomorrow as it's my friends birthday. That's why I got my second fight out of the way as soon as possible.

It'll all work out.


----------



## Linkaro (May 14, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!  I got beaten badly by Kai....man...I can't screw up in the next round...(so far...0-1 Kai)


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

Where are you guys getting that Sasuke1_2 will be fighting Blind again? It doesn't say that anywhere lol. 

Once again I'm really not sure where it came from, but it's not the case. No 2nd round Losers Bracket match-ups have been made, NONE. The first round losers bracket will have to finish, then once they do and the 2nd round main bracket do, THEN the match-ups will be made.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

I gotta know who wins between Kai and Linkaro D:


----------



## Linkaro (May 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I gotta know who wins between Kai and Linkaro D:



well...it's 1-0 Kai favor....Pika-nating me....


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

wtf, you guys stopped in the middle? XD


----------



## Sairou (May 14, 2008)

K-deps said:


> If anyone sees Sairou tell him I can play at around 4 tomorrow since he's a no show today


lol loser brackets already decided yesterday eh? sorry about that, had a busy day todayeh. Got work til' 5PM tomorrow (West Coast). I'll definitely be available after that though.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 14, 2008)

ah ha ha ha!.. i just noticed my mistake XD... I opened both spoiler tags for the brackets and read them both together ...


----------



## NinjaM (May 14, 2008)

Have Link83 and Roy fought? If the winner wants to play me today, that'd be awesome. I know it's early, but I'm going out of town and won't have reliable internet after today for a while...

Edit: Added you both. Will be waiting in the room to play most the day probably. That goes for anyone who wants a match btw...


----------



## Linkaro (May 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> wtf, you guys stopped in the middle? XD



uh...yeah...the only time I could play is when my folks leaves the house.


----------



## Shiranui (May 14, 2008)

I have bought a new USB connector and am waiting on my opponent, just so you don't worry about me participating.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 14, 2008)

wait since shion is dropping out wouldnt that mean that i win that match then instead of him since he dropped out even though he beat me.


----------



## E (May 14, 2008)

my opponent has yet to contact me...


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Have Link83 and Roy fought? If the winner wants to play me today, that'd be awesome. I know it's early, but I'm going out of town and won't have reliable internet after today for a while...



I PMed him yesterday and he replied that he couldn't have our match until tonight.


----------



## NinjaM (May 14, 2008)

Damn...


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> wait since shion is dropping out wouldnt that mean that i win that match then instead of him since he dropped out even though he beat me.



Shion said he's no longer in danger of dropping.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2008)

Nmaster you on now? I demand a Snake Mirror match... 
I get the green camo....


----------



## NinjaM (May 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Nmaster you on now? I demand a Snake Mirror match...
> I get the green camo....



I was gonna save the mirror match for when we met in the finals... 

But if your ansy, bring it. I'm waitin'... 

Edit: Awww...come back...I need more practice against all those fTilts...


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2008)

Ownage... 
Just a small preview....

:Edit: uhm after 3 I guess. I gotta pick my nephew and siblings up from school...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> ah ha ha ha!.. i just noticed my mistake XD... I opened both spoiler tags for the brackets and read them both together ...



Oh ok. I didn't take a look at the front so that's why I wasn't so sure.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 14, 2008)

I won my match with Gixa. 2-1. They were fun matches. Good Games! =D


----------



## Jicksy (May 14, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I won my match with Gixa. 2-1. They were fun matches. Good Games! =D



aye 

they were


----------



## Kyousuke (May 14, 2008)

Only a couple of hours left before I face Shirker.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

Waiting for the results of DShow vs Ronin.


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2008)

I wonder who won vs E and Will.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

I wonder when Linkaro's parents will leave, so that he can finish with Kai


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2008)

I wonder why Linkaro has to wait for his parents to leave.....


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2008)

Cooks! You ready ta do this??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 14, 2008)

I beat Kewlmyc 2-0


----------



## kewlmyc (May 14, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I beat Kewlmyc 2-0


Yes, yes you did.  You're really good at this game, you really know how to use your characters.  I hope you make it far in this tournament. 

(I really suck at this game)


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

Who beat Kiba in the first round? o_O


----------



## K-deps (May 14, 2008)

My opponent wont be free until tomorrow


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2008)

and after many, many, _many_ technical dificulties, we're done. I won against Cookies 2-0.

wait... I won... SHIT!


----------



## Kyousuke (May 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> and after many, many, _many_ technical dificulties, we're done. I won against Cookies 2-0.
> 
> wait... I won... SHIT!


Meh, took forever and I don't even know if the matches we fought in were the laggy ones. But still, it was good.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> and after many, many, _many_ technical dificulties, we're done. I won against Cookies 2-0.
> 
> wait... I won... SHIT!



Just forfeit, son...


----------



## Taellon (May 14, 2008)

BrandonHeat won 2-1.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2008)

Great games Taellon. I hate playing against Lucario.


----------



## Taellon (May 14, 2008)

muhahahahaha! wish you woulda told me that before we began...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 14, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Yes, yes you did.  You're really good at this game, you really know how to use your characters.  I hope you make it far in this tournament.
> 
> (I really suck at this game)



Thanks, they were some pretty fun matches. I would've stuck around for longer but I had to go. And you don't suck, you'd probably beat all of my friends 

Edit: That Diddy vs Kirby match was pretty funny those bananas really got you lol


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2008)

I beat Roy 2-1. Good games by the way.


----------



## E (May 14, 2008)

HORRIBLE LAG in my matches

what do i do?

i tried to do the "TOO LAGGY" thing, but i got smacked around anyway


----------



## Roy (May 14, 2008)

good game Link83 (I thought he was gonna use link )

lol at my last death XD


----------



## Darkhope (May 14, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Thanks, they were some pretty fun matches. I would've stuck around for longer but I had to go. And you don't suck, you'd probably beat all of my friends
> 
> Edit: That Diddy vs Kirby match was pretty funny those bananas really got you lol



You know when we versed I was looking forward to versing your Diddy in an actual tournament round.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Just forfeit, son...



Gah! **** You! I'm not afraid! Believe it!


----------



## Sairou (May 14, 2008)

lol rawr, waiting for K-Deps to get on AIM. Need is brawl FC. =]


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2008)

Roy said:


> good game Link83 (I thought he was gonna use link )
> 
> lol at my last death XD



Lol, Link's not ready yet, he's still in training. And you caught me off-guard the first match. Haven't fought too many Pikachu's lately.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2008)

@Ronin 

You fight DShow yet?

Yes I see you lurking.


----------



## Cipher (May 14, 2008)

There seem to be some technical difficulties on someone's side, and I don't feel like brawling today, so I forfeit.  I wish Vyse good luck.


----------



## Mishudo (May 14, 2008)

Trying to contact my oppenent before the deadline happens D:


----------



## Linkaro (May 14, 2008)

well...the good this about losing is that I now have more time to study now.

yeah...I lost.


----------



## Kai (May 14, 2008)

Won against Linkaro 2-0. Much closer the second time around Linkaro. Nice strategy you pulled in Yoshi's story.


----------



## Linkaro (May 14, 2008)

Kai said:


> Won against Linkaro 2-0. Much closer the second time around Linkaro. Nice strategy you pulled in Yoshi's story.



yeah....I didn't expect Pikachu to dogde farer from the edge of the pipe though...(thanks though Miss DH for the tip)


----------



## E (May 14, 2008)

quick question!!!!!

will give greens for a *GOOD* answer

if my opponent has the LAN adapting thingymahjigg, improving his connection, will my connection be improved (no lag for me?)


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

Lag depends on both people. If your opponent or whatever has the LAN adapter, it's most likely that the lag is your fault.

FYI, I hardly lag at all vs Willtheshadow


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2008)

E said:


> quick question!!!!!
> 
> will give greens for a *GOOD* answer
> 
> if my opponent has the LAN adapting thingymahjigg, improving his connection, will my connection be improved (no lag for me?)



It should, I don't ever have lag, but I've been told when people play against ppl who host w/ the LAN adapter, its much nicer


----------



## E (May 14, 2008)

2Shea said:


> It should, I don't ever have lag, but I've been told when people play against ppl who host w/ the LAN adapter, its much nicer



thanks 

check your CP


----------



## smashbroforlife (May 14, 2008)

I lost to Mishudo 2-1

I suck at this game so badly

I knew since I owned by TenshiOni in the first round that I would get owned again


oh well, gg's Mishudo


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 14, 2008)

2Shea won over me. Losers Bracket.


----------



## Aeon (May 14, 2008)

If you're here Nmaster, we can have the next match tonight if you want.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 14, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> You know when we versed I was looking forward to versing your Diddy in an actual tournament round.



Yeah I don't know why I didn't use him, well I guess I usually do better as C.Falcon and Ike but not that day


----------



## NinjaM (May 14, 2008)

Link83 said:


> If you're here Nmaster, we can have the next match tonight if you want.



Are you around? I'm tired as hell (read: can't hold eyes open), but if you can play right now or tomorrow morning that'd be cool. Better now over LAN than with some backwoods wireless connection from across the house later...


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

So Will is my next oppoenent.

Time to get it on.


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

HOLY FUCK SHIT NO YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED!?!?! 

God damnit, it was such a good match...and for that to happen...

I want a rematch...that's so not right...


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2008)

That's the first time I've ever seen the Snake dash? I think that's what people call it, right? Anyway, those were great matches. You should fight a friend of mine. He uses Snake also, but owns me in a completely different manner.

Well for Round 3, I defeated Nmaster 2-1.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Nmaster lost!?


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

Link83: 1-1
Nmaster: 1-1
Final D: 1-0


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2008)

Lol, if I can't get the next match in by tomorrow night, you can have my spot. I'm going to be gone Friday and Saturday unfortunately.

_Edit:_
Though looking at the bracket, I have no idea who'd I face next since it shows 3 spots meeting up.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Nmaster I'm disappointed in you....

Don't worry my Green Camo Snake got this for all the other wannabe Snake users...


----------



## NinjaM (May 15, 2008)

Somebody fight me so I can get this fail outta my system...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

I'll spar with you Nmaster.


----------



## Kai (May 15, 2008)

There are people who just couldn't wait for Round 3 huh?


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Somebody fight me so I can get this fail outta my system...



You lack Ftilt spam...


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You lack Ftilt spam...



That's what gets me the most. My friend has mastered Snake's Ftilt.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Link83 said:


> That's what gets me the most. My friend has mastered Snake's Ftilt.


I spam that shit all day...
Easily Snake's best move.


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2008)

Yup, he's practically unbeatable from my perspective.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Actually... I personally love when Snake's ftilt spam, makes my job so much easier... there's another move they can spam though that's a bitch (for me)


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

When I meant "Spam it" I mean do it whenever you have the chance to land it, instead of doing AAA or an Air move, grab, etc.

Do it when it's not punishable, so nothing is gonna be easy to deal with.


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps you should fight against my friend. I'll ask him tomorrow.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 15, 2008)

Link83, we must spar with our Ike's some day.


----------



## E (May 15, 2008)

first fight me, 
second fight him,
third fight me,


does that mean i win?


----------



## Ronin (May 15, 2008)

Dshow and I havent played as of yet, give him the w for me. Nothing is really motivating me to play in this tourney so I'm dropping out all together, free win for who ever goes against me in the losers bracket.:Zaru


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Aww man, Ronin.

I wanted to vs u


----------



## TenshiOni (May 15, 2008)

Unless I missed some posts, the following haven't finished their Round 2 match:

Poe4 vs Mek Blaze ?
Kitsune vs deathofevangelion ?
Twilit vs ZeroBelow ?
Sasuke1_2  vs Dave ?
Sairou vs k-deps ?

That's too much to start round 3. 


E said:


> first fight me,
> second fight him,
> third fight me,
> 
> ...


willtheshadow said he beat you but that was at 7 PM last night and he said you were lagging like crazy.

Was this a rematch with a better connection?


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Damn, too many people dropping out. Should of ran this thing 3 weeks earlier...


----------



## Noah (May 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Unless I missed some posts, the following haven't finished their Round 2 match:
> 
> Poe4 vs Mek Blaze ?
> Kitsune vs deathofevangelion ?
> ...



I thought I saw that Dave lost his match.

Maybe that was last round and I'm confusing myself.


----------



## E (May 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> willtheshadow said he beat you but that was at 7 PM last night and he said you were lagging like crazy.
> 
> Was this a rematch with a better connection?




yes, rematch with a better connection, he offered to rematch and i agreed


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Lol... Ronin, don't drop out... DShow is a no show, and Nin doesn't need a bye


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 15, 2008)

when will round 3 start?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 15, 2008)

^With any luck tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

@Ronin



Your gonna quit when DShow isn't even around to participate?


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

I bet DShow takes this tournament w/o even being around at this rate, haha.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Unless I missed some posts, the following haven't finished their Round 2 match:
> 
> Poe4 vs Mek Blaze ?
> Kitsune vs deathofevangelion ?
> ...



Funny I remember posting this somewhere...



Sasuke1_2 said:


> My match is done with Dave in the loser bracket. I've won my match. (2-0)


----------



## Ronin (May 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Ronin
> 
> 
> 
> Your gonna quit when DShow isn't even around to participate?



Got some things other than brawl to focus on, besides I know how aggressive you play and considering I have no drive to win, it would be rape if we played. Im not a fan of anal rape, especially if I were to be on the receiving end.



PhantomX said:


> I bet DShow takes this tournament w/o even being around at this rate, haha.



If by some chance Nin cant make it for his match with Dshow(if he shows up) then all my money is on Dshow ftw.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Got some things other than brawl to focus on, besides I know how aggressive you play and considering I have no drive to win, it would be rape if we played. Im not a fan of anal rape, especially if I were to be on the receiving end.



Oh alright, that's understandable. I hope you'll still wanna participate in the East vs West tournament when that happens.


----------



## Mishudo (May 15, 2008)

smashbroforlife said:


> I lost to Mishudo 2-1
> 
> I suck at this game so badly
> 
> ...



xD;;

No man,like,in the first one I was like haha,so easy.
But jeebus your kirby was murking my Snake xD;;
You almost won haha.
Just the luck I guess,was fun games,thanks for playin 

Wish I could've done the first round though X_X


----------



## Darkhope (May 15, 2008)

We can't continue to round three unless the matches in the losers bracket from round one are over also?


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Some of us are just playing them anyway, lol.


----------



## Banshi (May 15, 2008)

who do i fight in the round 2 losers bracket


----------



## K-deps (May 15, 2008)

ok im gonna make this quick before i get hate thrown at me


I'm going to drop out since I probably won't have any more time to play today and like Ronin I'm just not as motivated right now.
So there I said it.
I'm sorry


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2008)

Christ....so many people dropping out.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Seriously... someone's gonna end up wining the prizes w/o even all that much effort XD


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Christ....so many people dropping out.



I know, it sickens me.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Nin, I swear to god... you need to stop appearing offline b/c it gives me so much shit when I try to message you.


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nin, I swear to god... you need to stop appearing offline b/c it gives me so much shit when I try to message you.



You haven't given me your MSN yet . You said the one in your profile was fake.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> You haven't given me your MSN yet . You said the one in your profile was fake.



I was lying... it's real... haha... I figured you'd try it anyway, guess you didn't XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Don't we have all round 2 battles finished?

If not, who is left?


----------



## Kai (May 15, 2008)

Phantom X won our match(Round 3 XD).


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, they were good matches... he probably could've won that first round had he not suicided w/ thunder >_< 2-0, good guy


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 15, 2008)

when will round 3 start?


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Thanks "Yuuki" for not letting me enter your game.

Anyone want to play??


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Can we just end the tourney and name me the winner already?

You guys are so pringles.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Yo skeets, want to vs?


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Not now, watching the Spurs game.
Holler at me later.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2008)

Alright man^


----------



## TenshiOni (May 15, 2008)

Twilit vs ZeroBelow

Ok, only round 2 match left is the above so we're going to move onto Round 3 now.

Brackets should be up shortly - assuming 2Shea's in the mood.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2008)

Shirker let me know when you wanna get raped. Add me on AIM or MSN to make things easier.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

@Tenshi

Sounds good.

Though I'm confused if I face DShow next round what will happen, because he's not even around..or at least it seems that way. :S


----------



## TenshiOni (May 15, 2008)

DS can't win this tournament without touching his controller. 

If he doesn't respond to your PMs, he finally goes to the loser bracket. And I de-smod him.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> DS can't win this tournament without touching his controller.
> 
> If he doesn't respond to your PMs, he finally goes to the loser bracket. And I de-smod him.



If he did, then he truly deserves the title "Smash God". 

Lmao, alright.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> DS can't win this tournament without touching his controller.
> 
> If he doesn't respond to your PMs, he finally goes to the loser bracket. And I de-smod him.



Now THAT would be a prize... smodship... oh the evil one could sow


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Not now, watching the Spurs game.
> Holler at me later.



I knew I had a reason to like you.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

Ugh don't tell me you guys are Spurs fans.


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

If I had the time I would have replaced one of the drop outs earlier like P.X.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

All right, thanks to the ever handy 2Shea, the brackets have been updated for Round 3. 

PMs to be sent out now. 

@orochimarusama21: Your next opponent is the winner of the Twilit vs ZeroBelow match. Feel free to harass them until they finally finish their Round 2 match.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

If 2Shea feels like it he can update what's done in round 3. Link83 > Nmaster and PhantomX > Kai.

I guess don't forget DShow > Nin


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

Still shows the brackets for Round 2 at the moment. :S


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

Shea you lazy fuck, get off that Mario Kart and update the brackets!!!!!!! 


Oh and put me all the way in the finals, it'll save time like that...


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ugh don't tell me you guys are Spurs fans.



Hmm, is there something wrong with that?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 16, 2008)

what if twilight or zero below dont show up?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Hmm, is there something wrong with that?



Yes!X3

They eliminated my Suns. 

But I better not go too much off-topic or Tenshi will murder me.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Where's my good pal, E?


----------



## E (May 16, 2008)

hello there shion 


i'm at work atm, but does tonight at 7pm EST sound good?


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

That would make it 8pm central for me, no?

That's fine, ima go to school anyways.

See you at that time.


----------



## E (May 16, 2008)

i thought it was 6pm central?

idk, but yea, i'll see you then


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Lol^

Ill be on around that time anyway.

I'll send you a pm, Ok?

I gtg, see you laters.


----------



## E (May 16, 2008)

aight cool, cya


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what if twilight or zero below dont show up?


Stop asking obvious questions.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

finally managed to fix my wireless and i guess i won't have any lag in this round... pulling a successful counter in a pinch depends on it ...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

Hmm..Phantom defeated Kai, Link83 defeated Nmaster, and I'm not sure if DShow will show up..so our side of the bracket is already done pretty much.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

Just beat Sasuke1_2.

My heart! That was too close. D:


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 16, 2008)

Where is Darkhope or whatever his name was?!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Where is Darkhope or whatever *her *name was?!



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

Nin, stop dawdling and go remake our team.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 16, 2008)

it doesnt look like my opponents even will finish their match so i guess i get a bye


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

E, I AM READY!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nin, stop dawdling and go remake our team.



Lmao, I'll make it later today..about to go out. Hell, I have lots of time to make it since you won't have your Wii at all this weekend. :sweat


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 16, 2008)

Yeah Tenshi got me. Was really close though. I was gonna fall off my couch had it been any closer.


----------



## Mishudo (May 16, 2008)

So Tenshi,I has a question.
Whatever happens to the losers'?
Do the first ones stay in it taking on the new ones? What happenswhen there's one loser left?
xD


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Oops, sorry, I've never met her. Damn, I keep fighting girls. I feel like Shikamaru...


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> So Tenshi,I has a question.
> Whatever happens to the losers'?
> Do the first ones stay in it taking on the new ones? What happenswhen there's one loser left?
> xD


The winner of the loser's bracket plays the Winner of the winner's bracket in the grand finals.


----------



## Mishudo (May 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> The winner of the loser's bracket plays the Winner of the winner's bracket in the grand finals.



Oh I see.
Dang,so the people in the winner's brackets obviously have an advantage cause the loser's bracket keeps filling up D:

Maybe that's why they're "winners"
;__;


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2008)

Skeets, I'll be good to go at about 7 or 7:30 central. I'll pm you.

And try not to misunderestimate me (), I've gotten a little better since our last encounter...


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Time to fight!

E vs me will begin shortly.


----------



## E (May 16, 2008)

wow, i was literally matrixing my ass off in this match

but nonetheless, my cock-obesesed opponent beat me 

0-2 wats-his-face


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

I won against E, 2-0.

E, your taunt, i didn't know whether to take it seriously or not. =/


----------



## E (May 16, 2008)

o it was serious

i was mothafucken max paine in that bitch


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Lol^

There was pretty much no lag on my side except for button lag.....


----------



## E (May 16, 2008)

that explains alot [zaru]

mehh, w/e, irl tourneys > internetz tourneys

i was only in it for the ava


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Nice games anyway bro.

I think your c. falcon did better than kirby =/


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Skeets, I'll be good to go at about 7 or 7:30 central. I'll pm you.
> 
> And try not to misunderestimate me (), I've gotten a little better since our last encounter...



I'm around now, so let me know when you want to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

Sent DShow two PMs, I doubt he'll respond but if he does then we'll have our match.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Will you automatically win if he doesn't respond?

Or... how would it work?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 16, 2008)

so what happens i get a bye huh?


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

Why do you want byes so bad? As it stands you've played a whopping one match against Shion... and even if you get byes all the way to loser's bracket finals you'll have to face him again >_>


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why do you want byes so bad? As it stands you've played a whopping one match against Shion... and even if you get byes all the way to loser's bracket finals you'll have to face him again >_>



I don't intend on losing this tournament


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't intend on losing this tournament



You've had a good run... but everyone's run ends eventually


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

I would get a bye into the next round if DShow doesn't respond which is more than likely gonna happen since he hasn't been around here in at least a month. 

I think we all came into the tournament with the intention of winning it Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I would get a bye into the next round if DShow doesn't respond which is more than likely gonna happen since he hasn't been around here in at least a month.
> 
> I think we all came into the tournament with the intention of winning it Shion.



Yeah, lol.

So when does round 4 officially start?


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

Hopefully not before Sunday D: I might not get a Wii back till around Monday night at the latest


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

@Shion

Probably May 18th, so the Sunday. I hope I don't have a hang-over that day since over here it's a long weekend (no one works Monday or goes to school) so I'll be partying it up.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Yo nin, let's vs.

Yeah?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

I would but my brother is watching Spiderman 3. 

Movie didn't deserve to make as much money as it did.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Lol^

I liked it, but would've liked more spidey vs venom.....


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

I would've loved that Venom not be the lamest thing ever... and that Brock not be a wimp... and that the movie not be STEAMING HORSE SHIT. Srsly... I will rue the day that someone decided to include a pelvic thrust montage into that film.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Lol^
> 
> I liked it, but would've liked more spidey vs venom.....



It was okay, but I saw a lot of flaws in it. 

I was expecting a much better movie than what I got.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Yo phantom. 

Wanna play? Kill some time?


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2008)

mind if I take another shot at ya Shion. Skeets is draggin' his ass. almost like he's stallin'


----------



## Darkhope (May 16, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Where is Darkhope or whatever his name was?!



You could always PM me, mang. 



Violent-nin said:


> Fixed it for ya.


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

@Shirker

Yeah, you host.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2008)

Great games Shi 

Whish I could fight more, but Skeets seems to have finally returned. Maybe we could hook up again after my tourney match!

EDIT*
My spelling sucks when I'm in a rush


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Yeah^

See u til then


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2008)

And after much tussle and toil........!

The results are still undecide . Lag kept kickin' us off the damn connection 

Damn annoying lag
Damn annoying Skeets
Damn annoying Snake
DAMN ANNOYING WI-FI


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

@orochimarusama21: If you don't hear anything by midnight, then your opponent is ZeroBelow. Feel free to PM him about it. 

I'll give you more time if necessary.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Well DShow contacted me about our match which was a surprise to me. Anyways he said he'll be on around 8-9 Pacific time but I'm not sure if I'll be home around then so not sure what's gonna happen...guess when the time comes we'll see. :sweat


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

Well, what'd you expect...? Skeets got me  

Skeets wins, 2-1. May Snake choke on his hand grenades. To the loser's bracket I go...


----------



## Noah (May 17, 2008)

Boo. I haven't heard from Mishudo since last night. If I don't hear from him in the next 3 or 4 hours, I'm gonna be a bit too drunk to fight tonight.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Tough luck Shirker.

You had a good run, bro.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

It's not over for him Shion. He could win the losers bracket, and come and meet the winner of the winners bracket in the finals and win.


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2008)

Correction, I won 10-1...

But the official score was Me 2 Lag 1 Shirker 0...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Oh shut up Skeets, lol your being to cocky gonna have to silence that Snake of yours.


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2008)

Come see me...

I'm allz bout teh HYPE!


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2008)

Oh, please, Skeets. If it weren't for the D/Cs, I woulda had you like, 4 outta those 10 times... maybe 5, now that I think. don't hate


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Come see me...
> 
> I'm allz bout teh HYPE!



Don't forget I'm the first person you played on NF, so I know how to handle that Snake of yours.


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2008)

Exactly. The first as in a while back. I didn't have the hax back then.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Don't worry guys, I will personally smack that cocky ass out of him when i vs him

Get ready skeets, cuz you ain't gonna like it.

EDIT: I have a question, it looks like my next battle won't be just vs skeets, but vs winner of ritz and darkhope as well,

A 3 man ffa?

Or.... am i wrong?


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2008)

Better not be.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

I don't see another possible explanation, but if it is.......,


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

It may be something like all 3 people fight each other and the person with the most wins moves on.

Or 

It could be someone gets a bye and moves on and the other two fight it out.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 17, 2008)

so i fight zero below?


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It may be something like all 3 people fight each other and the person with the most wins moves on.
> 
> Or
> 
> It could be someone gets a bye and moves on and the other two fight it out.



That would be bullshit, someone getting a bye.

Maybe 1st and second of the 3 man ffa go to semi's, then duke it out?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That would be bullshit, someone getting a bye.
> 
> Maybe 1st and second of the 3 man ffa go to semi's, then duke it out?



That's also an option, and only Tenshi knows how things will play out. We'll find out when the time comes I suppose.


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

somehow, BrandonHeat hasn't shown up.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Yeah....

So who is left to vs except for DH and Ritz?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

Myself and DShow.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

You can win, brotha. ^

YOU CAN DEFEAT THE MIGHTY ZYRCZIES!!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2008)

^I didn't even think DShow would show up but he PM'd me today.

I'm not exactly sure when our match will happen since he's not home and I'm about to go out, it may happen really late tonight or perhaps tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

hey shion!  Oro want to battle you...although he PM me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2008)

Lets have our match Linkaro.


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> Lets have our match Linkaro.



I'm already online!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2008)

Room is up and waiting then.


----------



## Noah (May 17, 2008)

Mishudooooo! Where are you?! There are only two hours remaining before I am no longer able to battle this evening!

...shit. Goddamn Wii _still_ hasn't registered him on my list. I'm guessing we both have to be on at the same time for it to do that. But then we're back at square one!


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

Nice match there BH  (I won 2-1)


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 17, 2008)

You have one annoying Pikachu. Good games.


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> You have one annoying Pikachu. Good games.



lol...annoying is my game!    (I love suicides!)


----------



## Noah (May 17, 2008)

Aww! Dammit, Mishudo! Get back here and check your PM!

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

aw....Shion...u never let me dance....

why stop?  I was having fun suiciding!


----------



## Noah (May 17, 2008)

Mishudo takes me out 2-0.

Friggin' lag was unbearable. If I had half a brain, I would've rebooted my router halfway into the first match instead of sticking it out and trying to pull something off.


----------



## Mishudo (May 17, 2008)

*Tenshi: I won against Noah 2-0*
-------------------------
Lulz omg Noah sorry xD;;
Haha,when I saw you're Snake against mine im like uh ohs.
That was hilarious how the final match ended x]
It was very fun matches though,I'd love to have a rematch 
Hopefully it'll be more cleaner without the lag haha,some spots werre good.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 17, 2008)

so it doesnt seem like Zerobelow is answering my pm's


----------



## Noah (May 17, 2008)

I was going to lose anyway, but when I saw I had placed a mine instead of a dtilt, I knew I was dead.


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

So what's the point in the Loser bracket anyways?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 17, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> So what's the point in the Loser bracket anyways?



its double elimination which means that the winner of the losers bracket fights the winner of the winners bracket and the winner of the losers bracket can win the whole tourney by beating the winner and then beating them again.

i have actually seen that done before


----------



## Linkaro (May 17, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> its double elimination which means that the winner of the losers bracket fights the winner of the winners bracket and the winner of the losers bracket can win the whole tourney by beating the winner and then beating them again.
> 
> i have actually seen that done before



so if i win...i return to the torey?


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

Round 4 is upon us.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 17, 2008)

Hm, I tried to get in contact with Dark Kakashi, I sent him a message yesterday and he hasn't replied...what do I do?

Edit: And I have a question, if you lose in the actual tournement then do you then go down to the Losers one? So I'll have to keep fending off new people that lose lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2008)

Mek Blaze said that he couldn't fight today and gave me the win...

for some reason I always get a win like this on every Smash tournament I've been -/ . \-...


----------



## PhantomX (May 17, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hm, I tried to get in contact with Dark Kakashi, I sent him a message yesterday and he hasn't replied...what do I do?
> 
> Edit: And I have a question, if you lose in the actual tournement then do you then go down to the Losers one? So I'll have to keep fending off new people that lose lol



Yep, pretty much.


----------



## "Shion" (May 17, 2008)

That's a harsh road^


----------



## TenshiOni (May 17, 2008)

Blind Itachi and anyone else who has had an opponent that canceled because of the day: PM them and tell them that Round 3 will stretch into tomorrow. 

So yeah, to those that have yet to have your matches, you have more time. Until tomorrow ends. 

Too many matches left unfinished. Why am I not surprised? 

Gonna start banning people from the Gaming Department in my rage. 

As for the winner's bracket semi-finals, I'll make a poll tomorrow.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 18, 2008)

so zero below hasnt messaged me yet i wonder if he will come on


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

yeah, I'm on.


----------



## PhantomX (May 18, 2008)

Oh shit, orochimaru's second (?) match!


----------



## Aeon (May 18, 2008)

How's it coming along? Luckily it's still dragging, lol. I thought I would have to forfeit my spot but looks like round 4 has yet to begin. Good thing I'll be back home tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

No word from DShow, hopefully he messages me tomorrow and gives me a time. Because I'll probably be pretty busy tomorrow.


----------



## Kai (May 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to fighting some losers


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 18, 2008)

ok i beat Zerobelow so that means i advance

good matches Zerobelow


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 18, 2008)

same here guy


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

Donkey was on for like, 2 hours yesterday, then leaves


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2008)

So can we just have the 4th round as a round robin?
I want to finish this tourney before the end of the week, cause I've had enough of Brawl.
I don't want to just forfeit my spot due to everyone else's procrastination.

So can you fuckers hurry the fuck up and finish your motherfucking matches! SHIT!


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

As a round robin?


----------



## Twilit (May 18, 2008)

I feel absolutely terrible, but I have to drop out of the tourney.

I just got another job, and they're working me 8 hours a day. I feel really bad to ZeroBelow, especially, because we couldn't even get our match in.

I'm terribly sorry, but I just cannot fit this in 

Next time, hopefully.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 18, 2008)

Twilit said:


> I feel absolutely terrible, but I have to drop out of the tourney.
> 
> I just got another job, and they're working me 8 hours a day. I feel really bad to ZeroBelow, especially, because we couldn't even get our match in.
> 
> ...


It's all right. I already assumed as much and asked ZeroBelow to fight orochimarusama.


----------



## Banshi (May 18, 2008)

my opponent in the losers bracket didnt show


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2008)

Twilit said:


> I feel absolutely terrible, but I have to drop out of the tourney.
> 
> I just got another job, and they're working me 8 hours a day. I feel really bad to ZeroBelow, especially, because we couldn't even get our match in.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (May 18, 2008)

Hey Nmaster, vs me


----------



## NinjaM (May 18, 2008)

I'm outta town, can't play 'til Tuesday night...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 18, 2008)

Banshi said:


> my opponent in the losers bracket didnt show


Time extension till the end of the day. =/


----------



## Ronin (May 18, 2008)

Nin's set is the only thing that keeps me coming to this thread anymore. So, this tourney is still going on? I thought it surely would have been done and over with by now.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

^:Lmao

I hate that things are taking so long but I don't know what to do. DShow I think has a new job or something and is very busy. I sent him a second PM today saying to message me so we can have our match asap, I just hope he responds before it's too late.


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> So can we just have the 4th round as a round robin?
> I want to finish this tourney before the end of the week, cause I've had enough of Brawl.
> I don't want to just forfeit my spot due to everyone else's procrastination.
> 
> So can you fuckers hurry the fuck up and finish your motherfucking matches! SHIT!



why, you're one to talk


----------



## Darkhope (May 18, 2008)

Waiting on Ritzbitz response.

EDIT:

Got it. I'll need your friend code too though.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 18, 2008)

I got pikaraped by Darkhope.


----------



## Darkhope (May 18, 2008)

But we had fun matches.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 18, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> But we had fun matches.



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



playing with girls is always fun.


----------



## Darkhope (May 18, 2008)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> playing with girls is always fun.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my. Shall we play again soon?


----------



## PhantomX (May 18, 2008)

None of this porn in here, people


----------



## Darkhope (May 18, 2008)

lmao okay fine. Now who would be my next opponent?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

Fack, still waiting on DShow..starting to think our match won't happen.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 18, 2008)

Why didn't I get offered porn!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 18, 2008)

Sorry about the late response Kiba. I was at a Convention since Thursday morning and missed the post. If you still want to play me I sent you a PM. If not and I know it was cause of me, I will forfeit the match so you can advance, since you waited and I was out partying all weekend.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 18, 2008)

Still waiting on the following for Round 3:

Roy vs Kitsune
Dark Kakashi vs Kiba Inuzuka
Vyse vs willtheshadow
2Shea vs QBnoYouko

*sigh*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2008)

@Tenshi

What exactly is going to happen of the match between myself and DShow?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 18, 2008)

Unless DShow responds requesting a match tomorrow, you win. 

Round 4 will begin early tomorrow guys.


----------



## PhantomX (May 18, 2008)

What are we even doing for round 4? >_>


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 18, 2008)

If my opponent can not make it by tomorrow morning since Tenshi needs the results I will forfeit. I already posted why i was gone, my sig had that i was going to a convention for the week prior to those dates. I am her I can play. I know he is probably busy now, so if he can't play and I know it was because of me and having other commitments I will forfeit. Otherwise I am up until 2am today probably 3am. Currently it is 10:45PM Central Time. So I will be up for the next 4-5 hours, if I hear nothing from him, I will forfeit in the sake of fairness, cause he waited and i well, I was out having a hella weekend.


----------



## Kai (May 18, 2008)

The losers of Round 3 go to the losers bracket for Round *4* right?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Still waiting on the following for Round 3:
> 
> Roy vs Kitsune
> Dark Kakashi vs Kiba Inuzuka
> ...



ban them all.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 19, 2008)

Uh, yeah... I have no idea what 2Shea's doing....

Okay, 2Shea PMed saying he'll forfeit and give the match to me. I think he's stopped caring for the tourney from what he said yesterday.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

Shirker said:


> why, you're one to talk


What the fuck are you talking about?
Because I said I wasn't feeling well and I wanted to go and get seltzer water?
Get the fuck out of here. 
Not sure why you were so thirst to get stomped.
Trust me, our matches would of been over quickly if the lag didn't extend the matches another 5 minutes each. Plus the Matches suddenly dropping when I'm about to 2 stock you.

Brawl is no where near my list of priorities and I still manage to get my matches done before the majority of the people in it.

Didn't mean to be so offensive, but yeah....


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

Defeated DShow 2-0.

Good games man.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2008)

okay, okay, Skeets, off the period 

lol @ 'stomped'.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

Lulz @ you for thinking the matches were close.

Did you forget all the matches that dropped when I was gonna 2 stock you?
Lag affects Snake more than any other character, because of the nature of his attacks and I still beat you. 
I even restarted the set all over cause I was so sure that you had no chance.

So yeah, you can say what you want, you still got the L......

Don't take any of this to the heart (or up the ass, if you role like that).
I'm a nice guy honestly...


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2008)

I pm'ed kitsune about our match since she didn't but she hasn't responded


----------



## Kitsune (May 19, 2008)

Roy said:


> I pm'ed kitsune about our match since she didn't but she hasn't responded



Sorry, I forgot.  You may take the win!


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz @ you for thinking the matches were close.
> 
> Did you forget all the matches that dropped when I was gonna 2 stock you?
> *Lag affects Snake more than any other character, because of the nature of his attacks * and I still beat you.
> ...



LOL at the bolded part... Snake is by far NOT the hardest to play in lag. Try playing Wario, or Sheik, or doing Ice Climbers throw combos in lag (just to name a few examples), then get back to me and repeat this. If you're forced to, with Snake you can still spam up smashes, tilts, and mines and still win or put up a good fight, b/c of their range, strength, and priority. The only thing the lag might actually affect is his neutral air combo and his recovery, which also affects anyone else.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

You do realize some of Snake's most effective stuff are timed, things you forgot to even mention? C4 and grenades become useless with the slow down.
So much so that They hardly even become an option, which handicaps Snake quite a bit.

And it seems like your arguing how good the character is, which has nothing to do with what I was talking about (playing in Lag).
Snake still has a chance to win in lag only because he's a far better character compared to the ones you named.

Having to spam F and U tilt is exactly my point.

So yes I still think it affects him greatly.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Hey, cool off guys.

Skeets beat Shirker and that's the end of it, whether there was lag or not.

@Skeets

Don't shove it all on his face that you won, it only irritates people, especially Shirker.

We don't want a flame war upon us, so let's just chill.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

I was just responding to his little comment after I posted on the matter of all the procrastinating going on.

I didn't want him to get things twisted. I know the matches weren't really close so for him to play it off as if they were was meh!

Plus it's all about Hype! You people are too nice to each other. I try and talk shit so people can be motivated and play, but instead people take it seriously.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2008)

@Shion: "'Specially me?" Woah, sorry if I seem heated after losing my matches. I'm usually just joking. Sorry if it seems otherwise 

'N don't worry Skeets. I don't take most the stuff you say seriously because I've seen the type of person ya seem to be. _You're_ the one that looks to be pret-ty defensicive and when ya won fair n' square.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 19, 2008)

so when will Round 4 start?


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2008)

tut, tut, dude. I said _'seem'_, for I know full well I know nothing of the type of person you _are_. Read. 'Course, now that I think, maybe "make yourself out to be" would've been better. 

We can debate all day on how pwnsome you are or how close I was , but I don't feel like wasting anymore post space, plus, gotsta get ta school.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Dark Kakashi vs Kiba Inuzuka
2Shea vs QBnoYouko

Only Round 3 loser bracket matches left.

Just PM'd the winner's bracket about how they want to handle Round 4. 

Round 4 should begin as soon as I can get a hold of 2Shea to make the new brackets.


----------



## Linkaro (May 19, 2008)

Just remember that I won my round with BH (loser bracket)


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You do realize some of Snake's most effective stuff are timed, things you forgot to even mention? C4 and grenades become useless with the slow down.
> So much so that They hardly even become an option, which handicaps Snake quite a bit.
> 
> And it seems like your arguing how good the character is, which has nothing to do with what I was talking about (playing in Lag).
> ...



Ay, I never said he wasn't hard to play in lag (every character is, after all), but was laughing at your claim that he was the hardest in such conditions. Grenades you can get away w/o even timing them, and C4 has a tremendous hitbox (below it at least) so depending on the level even that is less crucial. These other characters I mentioned (except maybe Sheik) are NOT bad, but stand so much less chance in lag b/c they can't do things move vital to their chara (combo and/or gimp), making them, thus, much harder than Snake in lag.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

Is there anyone in the tournament who is or will be recording their matches?


----------



## Linkaro (May 19, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Is there anyone in the tournament who is or will be recording their matches?



I would but dunno how.


----------



## Banshi (May 19, 2008)

my opponent still didnt show for losers bracket, i guess i move on


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 19, 2008)

2Shea told Youko he could have the win.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Ok, so I am vsing Skeets and Darkhope, since it says that they won on the Round 3. (actually, there is an error, Skeets won vs Shirker, Tenshi put that Shirker won)

As for the PM, the 3 man FFA should be good enough to have our 2 qualifiying people's for the semi finals.

Shall we get it started?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

^Thanks for pointing that out. Fixed that.

Results of the winner's bracket voting have been PM'd to the winners. Round 4 has officially begun for them.

@Losers: I'll have those brackets for you by tonight.


----------



## Linkaro (May 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> @Losers: I'll have those brackets for you by tonight.



can u say others....Losers seem soooooooooooo harsh.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Ok, so it seems ROUND 4 is a ROUND ROBIN

Forget the  3 man FFA guys.

Ima PM skeets and DH about it, sop we can get it on quickly.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> can u say others....Losers seem soooooooooooo harsh.


Sorry. Just traditional tournament lingo. xD

Bottom bracket will be out tonight then.


----------



## Linkaro (May 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Sorry. Just traditional tournament lingo. xD
> 
> Bottom bracket will be out tonight then.



um...ok.....good luck to us both I guess.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Damn Skeets is not on un til like, 7 PM central....

Gotta find his ass, along with Darkhope.


----------



## Linkaro (May 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Damn Skeets is not on un til like, 7 PM central....
> 
> Gotta find his ass, along with Darkhope.



I'll give Miss DH the news ok?


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

Link83, I added you to AIM, so I can catch you when you're around!


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Ay, I never said he wasn't hard to play in lag (every character is, after all), but was laughing at your claim that he was the hardest in such conditions. Grenades you can get away w/o even timing them, and C4 has a tremendous hitbox (below it at least) so depending on the level even that is less crucial. These other characters I mentioned (except maybe Sheik) are NOT bad, but stand so much less chance in lag b/c they can't do things move vital to their chara (combo and/or gimp), making them, thus, much harder than Snake in lag.


Care to point out where I said "Snakes the hardest character to play in lag" Cause I sure don't see it.
I said it affects him the most in which I still think it does, since it takes away C4, Grenades, Motar Slide, Most Aerials and even his Forward Smash.
It's all subjective so, meh...

And who ever wanted a FFA for the 4th round fails, seriously.
Do you know how stupid that would of been?
I would of been running from the other 2 players all day, while dropping grenades and shit all over the place.


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Care to point out where I said "Snakes the hardest character to play in lag" Cause I sure don't see it.
> I said it affects him the most in which I still think it does, since it takes away C4, Grenades, Motar Slide, Most Aerials and even his Forward Smash.
> It's all subjective so, meh...
> 
> ...



If it affects him the most, it makes him the hardest to play in lag... it's pretty linear thinking... and that's what is implied by the statement XD

And yeah... I was really surprised that there was a tie w/ three man FFA... hell, just pick an Ike or a DDD and wait for damage to rack up before stealing some kills.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

@Link83

PM me when you come online so we can have our match.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 19, 2008)

So what happens with me?... Mex Blaze had an hour free yesterday but I wasn't even at home exactly at that time... ...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

^Well, you said he gave you the win, right?

Unless you can get a match done ASAP, you get the win.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

Skeets pm'ed me, noa all i gotta do is wait for his response.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

Before we play how is this gonna work? Do we play 3 matches, regardless of the outcomes of the first 2?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

^Do best 2 out of 3 like normal.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

Good shit Shion. I couldn't air dodge for shit....


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

I beat Skeets 2-0

HOLY FUCK, SKEETS.

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WILL REP YOU TWICE, BITCH!

THOSE GAMES KICKED ASS


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

It's not over yet Shion, you might have to replay him if you both beat Darkhope


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, they were. I should of played more often with you guys to be better prepared for Fox, but I hate Brawl if I play for too long.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

I know^

I hope I do, those games kicked ass


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2008)

Are Violent-nin or PhantomX on?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 19, 2008)

I won my match with Kiba 2-0. They were really fun. Good Games Kiba. You have a nice Captain Falcon and a very solid Diddy. OMG the Bananas! O_O
I fell so many times cause of those things, so I had to counter with my own spam... sorry about that. XD Still they were fun. I will keep your FC cause I woul dlike to play your Diddy more often since they were fun and the Captain Falcon matches also want to make me play you again. =D


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2008)

Defeated Link83 2-0. Good games man.


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2008)

Yea, good games. Apparently DK can take a lot of punishment before going down.


----------



## E (May 19, 2008)

so..am i still in this thing or what?


----------



## Mishudo (May 19, 2008)

So hopefully the next round will start by tonight/tomorrow? x]


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 19, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I won my match with Kiba 2-0. They were really fun. Good Games Kiba. You have a nice Captain Falcon and a very solid Diddy. OMG the Bananas! O_O
> I fell so many times cause of those things, so I had to counter with my own spam... sorry about that. XD Still they were fun. I will keep your FC cause I woul dlike to play your Diddy more often since they were fun and the Captain Falcon matches also want to make me play you again. =D



My god did you spam  Its weird, I don't play Diddy nearly as much as my other characters but I get the most compliments on him heh


----------



## Darkhope (May 19, 2008)

So I have to verse both Skeets and Shion? Kay.

I believe I already have both of you on my friend list. (I'm Marie on Brawl)

EDIT:

Oh yeah, I've been having HUGE connection problems lately (not lag, just actually connecting). So if it disconnects, please understand.

-

Shion is the Fox user and Skeets is the Snake user. Right, okay. Fox is my main character also, so I believe I won't have a major problem fighting him as I know his tricks.  As for Snake, bombs away!


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

Me > Link83     2-0. GGs man... I swear I've seen more ZSS players in this tournament than in any other place i've been.


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2008)

Good games. Seems I'm the first casualty of this round robin thing; first time I've ever encountered that term.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

All right, Round 3 loser's is finally done.

Just waiting on 2Shea to respond to my MSN message now. Getting those Round 4 Losers Brackets up by tonight.


----------



## Darkhope (May 19, 2008)

Shion won - still waiting on Skeets.

If I win against Skeets, what happens? If I verse Shion again, I'll be much more prepared.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

I defeated Darkhope 2-0

Good games, gal.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

Seeing as Shion won two, the winner of Darkhope vs Skeets advances. Simple as that. Loser goes to the loser's bracket.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Seeing as Shion won two, the winner of Darkhope vs Skeets advances. Simple as that. Loser goes to the loser's bracket.


----------



## Darkhope (May 19, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I defeated Darkhope 2-0
> 
> Good games, gal.



It won't stay that way forever. 

You too, nice Fox. I was impressed. ;O
(Oh and the reason one of the games closed was because I got disconnected)



TenshiOni said:


> Seeing as Shion won two, the winner of Darkhope vs Skeets advances. Simple as that. Loser goes to the loser's bracket.



Simple enough. :]


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2008)

Tenshi, do you want Nin and I to play or should we just wait till next round?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2008)

^Round 4 for winners has begun so feel free.


----------



## Linkaro (May 19, 2008)

so....do we get a pm of the bracket?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 19, 2008)

when will round 4 start for losers bracket?


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Probably already has^


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

I defeated PhantomX, 3-1.

Good games bro, we both played like crap except for two characters.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, heh... those were some ugly matches... there was some random lag that we don't usually have and it was throwing me off big time... Olimar had grab opportunities and decided to dodge dance a bunch, lol. Next time I say I'm done w/ Brawl, let me leave in peace D:

Oh well... I am vanquished... perhaps I may redeem myself via the loser's bracket.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

So.... Nin goes to Semi's?

Or do ya still gotta vs someone else?


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

Nin goes to the finals... we skipped the formalities of the round before that.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nin goes to the finals... we skipped the formalities of the round before that.



Oooooo

I gotta see results from Skeets vs Dh to see who I vs for Semi's, then after winner of THAT do I see if I vs V-Nin.......


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

It's not over after me Shion, the winner has to fight the winner of the losers bracket. Double elimination remember.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Ooooo^

This gets even better

Geez, so some random winner from losers bracket can still get a shot eh?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Yeah. so say if you beat me, and say Kai wins the losers and beats you, then it's done he's champion.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah. so say if you beat me, and say Kai wins the losers and beats you, then it's done he's champion.



I don't know anything really regarding brackets, but wouldn't loser finalist have to win like, twice as many matches as the winner bracket finalist? I've seen it played like that before, but I don't know if it's common or not.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't know anything really regarding brackets, but wouldn't loser finalist have to win like, twice as many matches as the winner bracket finalist? I've seen it played like that before, but I don't know if it's common or not.



I would assume so, but I'm not entirely sure. I've seen it work differently in other tournaments, it's all on Tenshi how things will run.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 20, 2008)

Since it is double elim I am assuming they are using double elim rules. meaning that the Winner of the Loser's Bracket has to beat the Winner of the Winner's Bracket TWICE in the 3/5 format they are playing for Grand Finals. While the Winner of the Winner's Bracket has to win only one set of the 3/5 Grand Finals.

Basically the Winner of the Tourney has to finish with either 0 or 1 loss. While everyone else has lost twice and therefore have been eliminated, hence the term double elimination.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

Oh god... being the winner of the loser's bracket would be a tremendous chore.


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2008)

So, I may fight you again PhantomX in the loser's bracket. I'll make sure to make it past Round 4.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

Hopefully we'd get shuffled around... would be a bit sucky if we have to fight the same people XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

There's alot of people in the losers bracket...

And with the recent mixups and whatnot, gonna be a while before we get a winner for that bracket.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 20, 2008)

when will the losers bracket for round 4 start i have not been told of my next matchup. and if its started already why was i not told?


----------



## Kai (May 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Oh god... being the winner of the loser's bracket would be a tremendous chore.


Actually a tremendous chore would be beating the finalist of the winner's bracket in two sets(if those were the rules).


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 20, 2008)

that is how its done the winner of the losers bracket has to beat the winner twice because the winner of the winners bracket hasnt lost yet.


----------



## Noah (May 20, 2008)

The hell? I'm guessing the "winner of loser's bracket fights the overall winner for the super final match" must be a gaming thing for double elimination. Every double elimination tournament I've been in has had the finals of the loser's bracket determine 3rd and 4th place in the tournament. At least, that's how it was in varsity sports. Maybe that's the difference though.


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2008)

Still waiting on the loser's bracket...


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Why isn't there a 2nd place and 3rd place prize?

That would've been a little more incentive for people to do well IMO.


----------



## Akira (May 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Why isn't there a 2nd place and 3rd place prize?
> 
> That would've been a little more incentive for people to do well IMO.


What's the first place prize?


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

upload the winner a custom avatar 150x200 in dimension if they wish.

The winner will also receive the custom ninja rank of "Smash God." (Or they can just request whatever ninja rank they want).

2 Months of Unlimited Bandwidth Hosting from animeREVO with 10 Gigs of Space


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2008)

> *The prize:*
> 
> Provided they supply one themselves, I will upload the winner a custom avatar 150x200 in dimension if they wish.
> 
> ...



Here you go...


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

How could you use the 10 gigs of space and 2 months unlimited bandwith?


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

I have no idea... if I had won I was gonna give it to someone that maybe could (I guess one of those people that uploads anime a lot).


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2008)

Has skeets ans bh fought yet?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 20, 2008)

Loser's bracket has been up since 7 PM. 2Shea updated it. 

Round 4 for the loser's will last until the end of the 22nd.

PMing people now.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2008)

So my LB match is DK huh? Haven't fought him in a while. Should be really fun!


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

For round 4, nin and I > Link83


----------



## Linkaro (May 20, 2008)

...
...
...
...WHAT!!!!!  I HAVE TO FACE ORO!?!?!?  But...but.....HE USE IKE!!!!


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2008)

I ended up with tenshioni


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

Shirker said:


> So my LB match is DK huh? Haven't fought him in a while. Should be really fun!



A showdown between the Illinois people! 

Yeah it has been a while since we last played. Good Luck man, and I am free for the most part tomorrow until I pick up Wii Fit, and I am free tonight if you want to play. ^_^


----------



## Darkhope (May 21, 2008)

Didn't get a chance to play Skeets yet. Will be done tomorrow. Winner will verse Shion again. lol

Shion whether its me or Skeets, be prepared.


----------



## NinjaM (May 21, 2008)

Me vs. Donkey Show!? Now I'm actually interested in playing...


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2008)

Good luck getting a hold of him


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2008)

Looks Like I'll have to get all my matches done by Thursday(which I doubt will happen) or Forfeit.

I'll be heading down to VA this Friday for the whole weekend so I wont be able to play....


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so I wonder where Linkaro is? I messaged him but he doesn't seem to be on?


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

@Darkhope

Oh, I WILL be ready.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so I wonder where Linkaro is? I messaged him but he doesn't seem to be on?



My clock says 04:21 AM and I dunno I can fight u while sleeping.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

Shirker I have 2 hours to play before I have to go to work. I was called to cover for someone, so I have to go today. If we can not play in the next two hours, I am leaving at 3PM, then hopefully we can do our match Thursday. >_>


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2008)

I wish things would move along a little quicker.


----------



## Mishudo (May 21, 2008)

Who's bye?
I cant seem to find them D:


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Who's bye?
> I cant seem to find them D:


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I wish things would move along a little quicker.



Exactly my thoughts. 

So yeah Sorry People but I officially drop out. My patience has gone out the window. I really wanted to finish but it's just no way I'll wait another week.

I already detest the game to begin with, so the really long wait before matches only made it worse.
And like I posted above I'll be out of town for the weekend so yeah, we should of done the tournament in April.


----------



## Mishudo (May 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


>



What's that mean? D:


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> What's that mean? D:


You got a bye. As in, you don't have to fight anyone. xD


----------



## Mishudo (May 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> You got a bye. As in, you don't have to fight anyone. xD



I R WINNAR!


haha. K,sweet.
Got lucky I guess huh.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Shirker I have 2 hours to play before I have to go to work. I was called to cover for someone, so I have to go today. If we can not play in the next two hours, I am leaving at 3PM, then hopefully we can do our match Thursday. >_>



oh man, that's too bad, I just got home 
Well, it's understandable. See you tomorrow then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2008)

I cannot beleive the results  I should have joined but I been busy =0

I will face you link and 2shea on my fios soon enough (I think I already did come to think of it , I know I faced violent nin  I picked on nin to much though =0)


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2008)

What do you mean you picked on Nin? o_O


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2008)

I always came after nin because I felt attached  Nin thought I had some hatred towards him/her but I did not =0


----------



## Noah (May 21, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I R WINNAR!
> 
> 
> haha. K,sweet.
> Got lucky I guess huh.



You could fight me again for super rematch challenge.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I always came after nin because I felt attached  Nin thought I had some hatred towards him/her but I did not =0



Lmao, I always thought we were cool meanwhile you were secretly harboring hatred towards me.  

Yeah I remember you always coming after me lol, we haven't played each other in a long time though. You should really come online more man. 

You better join the next tournament.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so Linkaro isnt on he said he would be on around this time


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

So guess it's me and Darkhope for the semi's eh?

When do semi's end?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

I have beaten Linkaro good matches dude


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

so....do I win or did u?

....

....

...I guess I did With the "if u were interupped and u had more life" rule.  Beside the last match I was naged by my sis. aND TURNED OFF MY wII before the match ended.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

woah how is that? i beat you in that last match and by the way one of us got disconnected in our third battle so we had to have another match and i won

i don't see how you turned off your wii when the match continued and i won?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> woah how is that? i beat you in that last match and by the way one of us got disconnected in our third battle so we had to have another match and i won



the thrid match ended in 2-1 so the remake was still the same 2-1 and remember that both our was near 0% (I commited suicide).  kind a get it.  I was playing the last match as if the scaore was still 2-1.

I dunno...let's ask Oni.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

wait why would you play a new match as the score from the disconnected last match? why don't we just battle another 2 out of 3 then


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

If he got 2-1, then orochi won the game...

It's best of 3.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

well see i won the first match he won the second one then third match we got disonnected and then last match i won the match finished even though he said he turned off his wii


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

Then you technically won the game Orochi, but if he wants a rematch of the last battle cuz his wii got turned off, then rematch him for 1 battle.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

well he hasnt said if he wants a rematch or not but i dont see how his wii got turned off when i finished that match and won it? wouldnt it have disconnected?


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

Just wait for his reply, it's all up to him if he wants a rematch for that one game.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

I really need Oni.

But it was a good matches though.  I just can't have peace w/o family ruining it for me.

Yeah...I don't mind a rematch. 1-1, FD.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

we have to wait for oni? how long is this going to take?

if you want a rematch 1-1 final destination get on now then please


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> we have to wait for oni? how long is this going to take?
> 
> if you want a rematch 1-1 final destination get on now then please



On now.  See u there.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

i call another match unplayable lag

that match lagged very very badly


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i call another match unplayable lag



yeah...sure.  It was annoying


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so is this going to be a 1-1 again?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so is this going to be a 1-1 again?



sure....btw...I set I the room.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

well should the level be final destination or no?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

yes...FD...and no Giga boswer

bad thing about rooms...If no one shows up for a long time, u get disconnected...at least...that's how mine work.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

what do you mean no giga bowser? huh?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

E i'm ready ...

Are you around?...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

stupid lag again can we have another match

why dont we just do another 2 out of 3


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what do you mean no giga bowser? huh?



music.

DARN!  THAT WAS SO CLOSE!!!!  DARN LAG!

sure...why not...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so we are doing another 2 out of 3?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so we are doing another 2 out of 3?



do u want to?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

do you want to count that one the lag was horrendous


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

...I hate lags

lets see if the next will go smoother before counting that one


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so that one didnt count right?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like you guys are trying to find that perfect, lag-free match. 

Just tell me when you guys finally finish.


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Sounds like you guys are trying to find that perfect, lag-free match.
> 
> Just tell me when you guys finally finish.



sure....


----------



## E (May 21, 2008)

lag did a number on me, but great matches nonetheless

2-1, Blind Itachi


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

When is the deadline for the semi finals?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

I won my match against E...

damn.. i almost cried at how easy was to eat a Falcon Punch when i closed in from the air with my down kick (wich stops me in place to be punched ) thankfully in that last clash I shot first and saved my blue ass...

Nice fights... and you meteored me once ...

oh yeah... you plummeted once in Battlefield... i thought you screwed one side+b :S...


----------



## Kai (May 21, 2008)

Won 2-0 against QBnoYouko. Very close match against your Ike.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so does that count?

i did win twice


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so does that count?



the lags really got me from returning.

Tell u what: Let just end this crud with one last match in FD.  Lag or no lag ok.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

is it going to be 3 lives?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 21, 2008)

Kai said:


> Won 2-0 against QBnoYouko. Very close match against your Ike.


Yeah, I thought I had it too. No... I knew I had it. 

And fuck NWC. I had that second match before the disconnection! *pouts*

Good luck in the next round... wait, does that even matter since it's the loser's bracket?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> is it going to be 3 lives?



yes...3 lives


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

Lol^

.......nubs


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

That lag must be crazy for orochimarusama21 to be fine with giving Linkaro all these extra chances. 

@QBnoYouko: Yeah, a person in the loser's bracket can still win this whole thing.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so what happens now one of us disconnected

you had more percent than i did and i had lower and we both had one life


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so what happens now one of us disconnected



huh....I'll go handicap with 100% and u on...er...what ever u were on, 1 stock, FD


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

i had 18% and you had 136%


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i had 18% and you had 136%



I go 130% and u go 20%


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2008)

These guys just keep going at it. lol^


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

so i guess i win?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so i guess i win?



huh...I suicide...lol...ok u can have it.  Beside...I have to babysit.  Maybe we might have a real match.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

ok i win then


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> ok i win then



yeah...sadly since I did kill myself.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 21, 2008)

ok then i advance


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2008)

Why did E and Blind Itachi do a best of 5?


----------



## Linkaro (May 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> That lag must be crazy for orochimarusama21 to be fine with giving Linkaro all these extra chances.



I miss your post...No...I was giving Oro extra chances for the first two, then vice versa.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why did E and Blind Itachi do a best of 5?



Cause they follow their own set of rules! You don't tell them what to do! 

BTW Shirker I got back from work, you up for our match or do you want to wait til tomorrow? Otherwise I will be up all night playing Wii Fit. =p


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2008)

I thought it was for your family you lying heathen


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> Cause they follow their own set of rules! You don't tell them what to do!
> 
> BTW Shirker I got back from work, you up for our match or do you want to wait til tomorrow? Otherwise I will be up all night playing Wii Fit. =p



I guess I could squeez our match before I go to bed. You still on?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I thought it was for your family you lying heathen



Meh, i might as well play it since I have it there. XD


@ Shirker, let me log on, i was eating some food but i just want to get this over with, whether i win or lose. let's go. =D


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2008)

Awesome! Let's talk Counterpicks _before_ our matches. I would like to go to Smashville if I lose. And you...?


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2008)

gah! Fucking lag... ah well, I guess it wasn't too unbearable. It is with a heavy heart that I leave this tournament...

gg's DK! Kick some ass!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 22, 2008)

Shirker, if you want we can do a whole new 2/3 tomorrow. I know you felt the same lag i did. Fun matches, but I can only hope we can do much better against each other. >>

Some parts were lag free others lagged. I know that is who my Pikachu died a few times and your Mario. I know it wasn't unbearable, but meh. I might be laying Wii Fit all day tomorrow though. ;D

I need to get Fit. 

I'll try to rep Illinois are far as I can. Probably til next round...


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2008)

Nah, nah. Lag or no lag, you won. Besides, I really don't feel like it and I wouldn't want to contribute to the gosh-awful slow pace of the tournament. Tenshi asked we have our matches done by today anyway  *shurgs*


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 22, 2008)

Ah ok. Don't worry Shirker, I will try to rep our state. But like I said, probably til next round... 

I lost my 1st round match and now i think i am the only one that lost first round and still around. XD

I'm a pesky opponent. 

Shirker, very good Mario though. That is one bastard I would like to keep fighting. We need to play more often! With no lag though.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2008)

Oh, without question. The Italian plumber's always lookin' for a fight


----------



## E (May 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Why did E and Blind Itachi do a best of 5?



messed up, i meant to type 2 out of three, and i put 3-2 or some shit like that idk, lol,  but i was 3 matches


lol, i woke up and thought, hmm, did i type my result right?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 22, 2008)

Remaining matches for this round include:

Roy vs TenshiOni
Ritzbitz8 vs willtheshadow
Nmaster64 vs Donkey Show
Cookies vs Banshi


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 22, 2008)

I can have mine done tonight if my opponent is around.


----------



## Mishudo (May 22, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I lost my 1st round match and now i think i am the only one that lost first round and still around. XD



Im still here


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 22, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Im still here



You got a bye, you don't count.


----------



## Mishudo (May 22, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> You got a bye, you don't count.



Becasue Im more pesky


----------



## TenshiOni (May 22, 2008)

Due to the infamous internet reliability of the Wii, Cookies has dropped out. Can't get Nintendo Wi-Fi to work. >_<

So three more matches left:

TenshiOni vs Roy
Nmaster64 vs Donkey Show
willtheshadow vs Ritzbitz8


----------



## NinjaM (May 22, 2008)

Haven't heard anything from DS... :/


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Has Darkhope logged on?

I managed to escape my troubles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Lmao, I always thought we were cool meanwhile you were secretly harboring hatred towards me.
> 
> Yeah I remember you always coming after me lol, we haven't played each other in a long time though. You should really come online more man.
> 
> You better join the next tournament.




Yea I have a backlog of games to bet and what not. I should come online more since I am on a fiber connection  =0 brawl matches where awesome when I was playing ( connection status). 

I will most likely join as well because kirby needs to win this thing


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

Tenshi, I see your name there... stop delaying the trny


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

I hope Darkhope replies to my PM, the time has come upon our battle.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yea I have a backlog of games to bet and what not. I should come online more since I am on a fiber connection  =0 brawl matches where awesome when I was playing ( connection status).
> 
> I will most likely join as well because kirby needs to win this thing



Can't join this tournament since it's long underway. But don't forget about the East vs West tournament your in and also I'm sure there will be plenty of tournaments going on in the summer, so make sure you stick around.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Darkhope won't respind

I don't want this to drag to tomorrow


----------



## TenshiOni (May 22, 2008)

Roy messaged me earlier than planned and so I seemingly missed him. =/

Donkey Show just sent me a PM explaining that he's too loaded with work so I think he's finally forfeiting.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Another forfeit?.....

Dammit.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 22, 2008)

Just got in contact with Roy. Match about to begin.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Ima have to re-schedule the battle with me vs darkhope to tomorrow if she doesn't show in the next 10 minutes.

God dammit.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

You're surprised that DShow forfeited? I was amazed that he played at all, haha. Won't surprise me if that last match ends in a forfeit as well


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

I don't think it will.^

It's finals man, cmon.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 22, 2008)

Alright, I beat Roy.

Nice Diddy, man. Those damn bananas. >_<


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2008)

i should have used him from the start 

good matches


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 23, 2008)

I pm'd my dude... nothing so far.


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2008)

Slow go still. I'm waiting to fight another day.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 23, 2008)

k I got nothing from Will :s


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

^So you win. That guy has been consistently late and I'm tired of it.

2Shea doesn't seem to be on but I'm not going to wait. Making some crappy brackets now using an online tournament randomizer I just found.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

*Round 5 LB*

So I basically assigned you all Brawl characters and just let the game's tournament mode do its work! Chose 12 people, two of which didn't count (Game & Watches). Those that got matched with the Game & Watches I paired against each other. Ta-da! Easy. 

*Losers Bracket - Round 5 *

TenshiOni vs Mishudo - 
Ritzbitz8 vs Blind Itachi - 
Nmaster64 vs Banshi - 
Link83 vs Dark Kakashi - 
Kai vs orochimarusama21 - 

As soon as 2Shea gets on, I'll ask him to make official brackets but for now, Round 5 is a-go.

PMs being sent now.

Oh, and for the curious:

TenshiOni - Pokemon Trainer 
Nmaster64 - Snake
orochimarusama21 - Wolf 
Link83 - Link
Ritzbitz8 - Pika
Dark Kakashi - Meta Knight
Blind Itachi - Ganondorf 
Mishudo - Marth
Kai - ZSS
Banshi - R.O.B. 

Don't question any of my character choices. It was all on a whim.


----------



## NinjaM (May 23, 2008)

Awwww...damn...at a convention 'til Sunday night...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Awwww...damn...at a convention 'til Sunday night...


You can't get it done at all? Because I'll delay it for the whole weekend if need be. >_<

I do NOT want anymore drop-outs when all we have is 14 people left. D:


----------



## NinjaM (May 23, 2008)

I can do it Sunday evening/night when I get back, but I can't very well do it from here at the con... xP


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> I can do it Sunday evening/night when I get back, but I can't very well do it from here at the con... xP




We'll wait for you then. Don't worry about it. Just contact Banshi and find out when's the best time for him on Sunday night.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

What's with those characters? (i'm curious lol)...


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 23, 2008)

Link83, I am free today until like 4PM if I don't go out with my friends to the movies tonight I will be on all day, but I doubt it, so for the meantime I am free til 4pm Central. I'll wait for you.


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

I lose 1-3 to Nin... we played these ages ago XD

At least I only have to play like 2 rounds in Loser's (assuming I win at all).


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

You better win Phantom.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

Darkhope isn't on and hasn't responded shnce yesterday, I guess something went wrong on her tv or something...

When is semi finals over for winners bracket?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 23, 2008)

I am NOT Pikachu.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Darkhope isn't on and hasn't responded shnce yesterday, I guess something went wrong on her tv or something...
> 
> When is semi finals over for winners bracket?


When the losers are done.

So don't worry. You got time.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

TO you didn't answer my question ...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

I know. 

Like I said in the post, it was just a whim. I figured you didn't read it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

i'm confused... do they mean something?... ARE THEY RELEVANT !?...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

How do I read post? 

XD

They were just random characters I assigned so that I could randomize the remaining people in Brawl's own tournament mode. Nothing more. You don't have to fight with those characters or anything.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

you could've said that ... I'm not called Blind only because it's cool ...


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

So who's left from the losers?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So who's left from the losers?


Updated the 1st post with that. But it was on the last page. >_>


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Tenshi.

I might get my battle done today.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

I beat darkhope 3-0


----------



## Darkhope (May 23, 2008)

^But I did get you down to one life. :3

I was delayed because of work and because my brother took over the TV. >_>

Anyway, Shion won again. No surprise there.  So you can move me to the losers bracket, lol. At least I made it to the semi-finals and it's not over yet. 

That fox is a beast. XD Then again, Fox is the best character IMO.


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

Darkhope, NO! You've let your gender down


----------



## Darkhope (May 23, 2008)

It's double elimination so I may very well be back. 

Unfortunately I ended up against Shion before the finals. XD

But at least some people acknowledge girl players now. >_>


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

God damnit, I was rooting for Darkhope to win the whole thing too.


----------



## Darkhope (May 23, 2008)

I knowwww. 

But I'm not out yet! 

And neither is youseeee. 

I haven't played brawl since the last time I versed Shion either. XD I need to start playing again. >_>


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> I knowwww.
> 
> But I'm not out yet!
> 
> ...



Don't fall for it, he's trying to get in your pants, those canadians are wily like that 

We might have to vs soon  I won't go down w/o a fight


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

Time for a training montage.

We're gonna prep Darkhope to win this bitch. Pika power! 

...

wait


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

Well looks like the finals of the winners bracket is between me and Shion. I don't know when you plan on have the winners finals Tenshi, but I can either do the match tonight or Sunday. Definitely can't play on Saturday. :sweat


----------



## TenshiOni (May 23, 2008)

Save it for Sunday if you guys can. Late as possible.

Because if you guys finish too early, one of you will probably end up waiting a full week for the Grand Finals.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

Alright then.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2008)

Hey nin....

lets do the finals match.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2008)

I defeated Shion in the finals 3-1. We decided to do our matches tonight.

Good games bro.

IC's are the perfect counter to Fox. The Snake ditto's were unexpected.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I defeated Shion in the finals 3-1. We decided to do our matches tonight.
> 
> Good games bro.
> 
> IC's are the perfect counter to Fox. The Snake ditto's were unexpected.



Damn.

Never thought about those two motherfuckers.

Yeah, good games man.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2008)

Yeah man, they they can handle fast characters easy. It's the powerhouses they have to worry about.

Yup man fun games.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah man, they they can handle fast characters easy. It's the powerhouses they have to worry about.
> 
> Yup man fun games.



3rd place isn't so bad.

At least i got into top 3, right?

I knew that my win streaks on the NF would come to an end sooner or later.

Im glad it was you who did it Nin.

You've earned my respect, and much, much more.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 24, 2008)

Congrats on being the Winner's Bracket Champion, Violent-nin. 

You'll learn your final opponent....in a week's time probably. >_>


----------



## Kai (May 24, 2008)

Probably less exciting news. Beat Orochimarusama21 2-0.


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2008)

Is Shion out already? o_O Or does he get to play in the Loser's bracket?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> 3rd place isn't so bad.
> 
> At least i got into top 3, right?
> 
> ...




Yup, out of all the people in this 3rd ain't bad at all.

Thanks. Though I thought I already had your respect from our Mario Kart matches. 

Anyways, it was fun matches bro. 



TenshiOni said:


> Congrats on being the Winner's Bracket Champion, Violent-nin.
> 
> You'll learn your final opponent....in a week's time probably. >_>



Thanks Tenshi.

Alright, I knew I'd have to wait a while but it's ok.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, doesn't Shion just go to the loser's bracket? Or does the second place in the winners bracket always get instantly eliminated?


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2008)

Psst... admin and trny coordinator, you're supposed to pretend to know this stuff.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi defeated me... barely. Fucking Smash Ball that Dedede randomly threw!  Well, good job, dude.

Tenshi, hurry up with the next tourney so I can fight again. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



THAT. SMASH. BALL.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 24, 2008)

Loser of the Winner's Bracket fights in the Finals of the Loser's bracket. If you go by normal tourney rules, though if you want you could just randomly insert him in the Loser's bracket now. Basically since he lost in the Winner's Finals he was not suppose to get anything less than 3rd place, but you have your tourney, you can run it however you like.  ^_^


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2008)

You got the Smash ball though... you scared the hell out of me there you know?... though it costed you speed after transforming... 

Just as not planned... 


so i guess we had that other fight to see if I could win without the smash ball XD?...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 24, 2008)

Well, I figured he'd go to the loser's bracket but I'm seeing some posts that assume otherwise so I'm questioning my knowledge. 

Oh, and I beat Mushido. Thanks for the matches, man.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah and you did win, but the way that first match was going I would've won. It's all good though hahaah. 

I just hate Smash Balls when Im ZSS. I HATE getting them but I certainly cant let you get them. >_<


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

Umm.......

I go to the losers bracket??

Mmmm... the rules DO say double elimination.......


----------



## TenshiOni (May 24, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Umm.......
> 
> I go to the losers bracket??
> 
> Mmmm... the rules DO say double elimination.......


I can't tell if you're arguing with the question or having an epiphany.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

I wanna go to the losers bracket


----------



## TenshiOni (May 24, 2008)

I think it's only fair that you lose twice. So loser's bracket it is. You're going to have to wait to Round 7 though. 

And yeah, this means whoever goes on to win the entire loser's bracket will have to beat Violent-nin twice lol.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 24, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I think it's only fair that you lose twice. So loser's bracket it is. You're going to have to wait to Round 7 though.
> 
> And yeah, this means whoever goes on to win the entire loser's bracket will have to beat Violent-nin twice lol.



what is so lol about it? thats usually how it goes


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I think it's only fair that you lose twice. So loser's bracket it is. You're going to have to wait to Round 7 though.
> 
> And yeah, this means whoever goes on to win the entire loser's bracket will have to beat Violent-nin twice lol.



I got nothing but time.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 25, 2008)

I won my match with Link83 2-0.
Very fun matches man. Nice Link and ZSS. We haven't played in a while, so it was fun to play you again. Good Games and hope to play you online some other time for fun matches. =D


----------



## TenshiOni (May 25, 2008)

Just waiting on Nmaster64 vs Banshi then. The former is at an anime convention until tomorrow night so I might just begin Round 6 without them. But I'll wait till midday tommorow. 


orochimarusama21 said:


> what is so lol about it? thats usually how it goes


I find it amusing how tough it is for the winner of the losers bracket. Maybe he can manage a surprise victory against the winner of the winners....but can he do it twice? 

Can't wait to see who gets there.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 25, 2008)

You act as if beating Violent is a hard task. Pfft.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 25, 2008)

Fought him once or twice. I recall him being the better player for sure.

I look forward to the challenge if I make it to the final plateau.


----------



## PhantomX (May 25, 2008)

So I finally get a match next round?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 25, 2008)

^Yup.

7 people compete in the next round. Who will get the bye?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 25, 2008)

I really don't care who is better, this thread is boring and dull, i am just trying to bring some life into it. Is a damn tourney after all, there like no hype for it! 

If Tenshi gets the bye I call tampering with the brackets.


----------



## PhantomX (May 25, 2008)

I volunteer myself for the bye... I'm willing to make the sacrifice.


----------



## Banshi (May 25, 2008)

my opponent never showed


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2008)

@Tenshi 

I definitely wouldn't mind fighting you in the finals. Your a good player and you also use a lot of different characters if not everyone, which is something I definitely respect. 

@D K

Hehe, bring it on then. Let's just hope you have more of a chance in Brawl than you did against me in MK. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I think it's only fair that you lose twice. So loser's bracket it is. You're going to have to wait to Round 7 though.
> 
> And yeah, this means whoever goes on to win the entire loser's bracket will have to beat Violent-nin twice lol.



wouldn't it be better be a 3 out of 5 for the very last match?...

dear god fighting those climbers that many times...

i guess i'll start training with them just in case ... not really >/ _ \>...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 25, 2008)

The last match already is a 3 out of 5. Semis and finals were all supposed to be. 

Do you guys think we should do that for the last two rounds of the losers bracket too?


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Hmm..... beating the winner of winners bracket twice goes by ths rules, we can't complain.

I also found a weakness to them IC.

My Foxie will defeat its counters.


----------



## NinjaM (May 25, 2008)

Back


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Yo.^

hows it goin?


----------



## NinjaM (May 25, 2008)

Pretty good, just got back from an epic fun time at a con. Didn't get to Smash any there though, the lines were always long...

Tenshi still waiting on me? If Banshi's around I'll play him...


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Neither are around, bro.

If you want, I can vs you for the hell of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2008)

@Blind & Shion

I'm not a one character person guys. I generally change characters every round, so who knows I might not even use the IC's in the final and throw in ROB or someone else instead.


----------



## PhantomX (May 25, 2008)

Not all of us like to use one chara over and over and over again -_-


----------



## TenshiOni (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, still waiting on ya, Nmaster. 

As soon as you two finish, PM me.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Hmm... so when i fight in round 7, will it be a round robin again?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 25, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Hmm... so when i fight in round 7, will it be a round robin again?



no it should not be a round robin


----------



## NinjaM (May 26, 2008)

I iz don't know where mah opponent r... 

You don't have to delay the tourney on our behalf...you can just continue...I'll drop if it's 'causing problems. Otherwise I'll try again in the morning... 

*passes out drunk 3rd night in a row*


----------



## TenshiOni (May 26, 2008)

^Hell no. No more drop outs.

I'll just start the next round with one of the names as "Winner of Nmaster64 vs Banshi."


----------



## NinjaM (May 26, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Hell no. No more drop outs.


LOL.

Well I'm around today whenever Banshi has time...


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

ROUND 6!?!?!?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 26, 2008)

*Round 6*

All right. I did the same thing as last time (using Brawls tourney engine and assigning random characters) and got the bracket for Round 6 of the losers:

Chair (formerly known as Darkhope) vs Dark Kakashi
TenshiOni vs the winner of Nmaster64 vs Banshi
PhantomX vs Kai

Blind Itachi got the bye.


----------



## PhantomX (May 26, 2008)

TENSHI, I ALREADY FACED KAI!  What trickery is this?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 26, 2008)

Revenge time for him then. 

Can't avoid same match-ups forever.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

Poor Phantom.


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

So I come into play in round 7, no?


----------



## NinjaM (May 26, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Revenge time for him then.
> 
> Can't avoid same match-ups forever.


Why don't you just switch two matchups? ?

Also, where da fuck is Banshi?


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Hmm..... beating the winner of winners bracket twice goes by ths rules, we can't complain.
> 
> I also found a weakness to them IC.
> 
> My Foxie will defeat its counters.


Helpful tip, Fox can't beat ICs. I'm serious when I say this. Fox's biggest flaw this time around is being so easily punished on approach. ICs are God tier at shieldgrabbing. You're best off practicing with a character that can work well at raping Nana. I think you play Snake? He'd have a field day if played properly. 


PhantomX said:


> TENSHI, I ALREADY FACED KAI!  What trickery is this?


Bahahahaa.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 26, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Why don't you just switch two matchups? ?


Only if PhantomX insists.


----------



## Kai (May 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> TENSHI, I ALREADY FACED KAI!  What trickery is this?


Doesn't matter, Nin is probably laughing at all of us at the finish line.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 26, 2008)

Kai said:


> Doesn't matter, Nin is probably laughing at all of us at the finish line.





Nah, I'll be rusty by time the finals reach.


----------



## PhantomX (May 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind vsing someone else. It would be neater if I played as many different people as possible, rather than vsing the same guys multiple times.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 26, 2008)

Chair, formerly known as Darkhope, I am free for the most part all day tomorrow if you want to play.
It should be fun, it will be our rematch from the Team Tourney like a month  or two ago. ;D
Can't wait to play you again, epic matches will ensue!


----------



## PhantomX (May 27, 2008)

Would either Dark Kakashi or Darkhope like to switch with me? I would enjoy facing someone different for a change XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 27, 2008)

lol^

Why dont you want to vs Kai again?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 27, 2008)

just cause he lost to kai?


----------



## PhantomX (May 27, 2008)

No, I beat Kai... I just wanted to try vsing someone else (preferably someone now in the Matchmaking thread) you know? But that didn't happen, so Kai it is


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Good luck in your match.^


----------



## Darkhope (May 28, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> No, I beat Kai... I just wanted to try vsing someone else (preferably someone now in the Matchmaking thread) you know? But that didn't happen, so Kai it is



DK gave me the match. It was taking too long apparently. I'll verse him again soon for fun. ;3

Do I verse you now? lol


----------



## TenshiOni (May 28, 2008)

Just beat Nmaster64. Got accused of spamming though so it doesn't feel like much of a victory. 

Seeing as Chair (Darkhope) beat Dark Kakashi, only Kai vs PhantomX remains. Sorry guys, but it looks like you're going to have to fight.


----------



## Kai (May 28, 2008)

Chair said:


> DK gave me the match. It was taking too long apparently. I'll verse him again soon for fun. ;3
> 
> Do I verse you now? lol


No he beat me when we were in the winner's bracket XD


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 29, 2008)

If he kept falling for the same spam, I feel he deserved to lose. 

I'll play more people from the tourney another time. It was just taking too long and I was too busy with work and other stuff that it really didn't suit me anymore. On the bright side I got top 8. =D


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2008)

So am I vsing marie?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 29, 2008)

So because Kai vs PhantomX won't happen until tomorrow due to sibling issues on the latter's part, I'm starting Round 7 now.

Here are the match-ups:

Chair vs TenshiOni - 
Blind Itachi vs "Shion" 
Winner of Kai vs PhantomX gets the bye. 

And no, that bye wasn't me giving it to them because of the delay. Lucky bastards. =/


----------



## PhantomX (May 29, 2008)

So is there gonna be another round robin type thing for round 8?


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2008)

No^

1 person is getting a bye......


And I vs Blind Itachi eh?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 30, 2008)

Prepare for a battle of prediction... 

since there will be some lag lol... not the one that leaves you defenseless.. but it's the kind of lag that can get you stuck under the stage if you try to do precise edgegrabs XD...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> So is there gonna be another round robin type thing for round 8?


Yup. 


"Shion" said:


> No^
> 
> 1 person is getting a bye......


Hell no.

It's an important Round. The winner will face Violent-nin.


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2008)

Holy shit this thing is still not done? 


Wow......


----------



## Kai (May 30, 2008)

Alrighty, phantom won our match. XD

I hope more people participate in the next one so it feels interesting, to say the least. Tourney's fairly dead by this point...


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

Kai said:


> Alrighty, phantom won our match. XD
> 
> I hope more people participate in the next one so it feels interesting, to say the least. Tourney's fairly dead by this point...



With all due respect, it was a stupid idea to host it in the month of May. This is most people's busiest month, with classes. I'm sure the next one will be more successful (assuming people are still playing.)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2008)

We all know you'll still be playing Timbers.


----------



## PhantomX (May 30, 2008)

Kai said:


> Alrighty, phantom won our match. XD
> 
> I hope more people participate in the next one so it feels interesting, to say the least. Tourney's fairly dead by this point...



Good matches bro... they went down to the wire.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 30, 2008)

damn!... Shion logged off right when i was sending him a response to fight right now >/ _ \>...


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 31, 2008)

That Shion where he is? ...


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

He is here.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 31, 2008)

Perfect.. only 20 minutes have passed since you posted... are you ready to battle?...

edit: lost against shion... man talk about counterpicking characters...

who told him who i used?...

also you're the first player i've ever seen here who shieldgrabs... lol...


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Beat Blind Itachi 2-0


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 31, 2008)

Oh wait.. it's written all over the thread ... no wonder...


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Perfect.. only 20 minutes have passed since you posted... are you ready to battle?...
> 
> edit: lost against shion... man talk about counterpicking characters...
> 
> ...




Nobody told me about your characters, bro.

Those are just who I choose.


----------



## PhantomX (May 31, 2008)

Eh, who'd he counterpick?


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

He chose D3 and i used Fox.

He used Lucario, i used Snake.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2008)

Guess all that's left is Tenshi vs Chair.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Yes sir.^


----------



## PhantomX (May 31, 2008)

You always use those guys though, lol


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2008)

Told ja.^^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

All right, I just beat Darkhope/Chair. 

So let's finally begin the final round of the Loser's Bracket:


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

*Round 8 - Losers Bracket Finals*

The final round of the Loser's Bracket will be a three-way:  

TenshiOni vs "Shion" vs PhantomX 

However, this three-way will work differently then the one in the Winner's Bracket semi-finals. 

*Each competitor will fight their opponents five times each.* If you win a brawl, you score a point. Seeing as you're fighting each person five times, you can earn a total of 5 points from one opponent...10 possible points total. 

In the event of a tie for first, there'll be a single tie breaker match...with the stage decided by the worse of the three. 

The winner will proceed to the Grand Finals match against Violent-nin for the prize. 

This round will last until Monday if necessary but hopefully it'll be done before the end of today.


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 1, 2008)

You got your revenge. But it won't last for long.  

Good job, TO. 

Can't wait til I verse all youse again. ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Alrighty, let's do this.

If anyone, Tenshi or P.X. is on, who wants to do the 5 battles?

I have about 1 hour and 30 mins before I leave.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

^Will not be back all of today or something?

Because I just woke up and rather not do it now if I can help it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep, wont be back^

Sorry Tensh, wanna do it now?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, we can at least get ours done today, Tenshi. If Shion's on later I can play him as well. Tomorrow I have a test in my Distance Learning class, as well as work, so I need to try to get my stuff over and done with by today XD.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Px, lets do it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

Let's just finish this mofo now then.

You both on?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, tenshi, lemme vs u first. im about to leave, you host. going online


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

You need to fight both of us now though.

PhantomX can't do tomorrow and you can't do the rest of today.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

Only got to play 2 of the 5 but Shion won both.

Pretty close too. All came down to a distinct character weakness of mine. Cost me two good stocks.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

Just finished fighting PhantomX.

2-3 in his favor.

So the round currently stands at this:

TenshiOni: 2
"Shion": 2
PhantomX: 3


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry bout leaving tenshi.

I have about another hour or so to finish the games.

Either of you two on?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

Both of us are on.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 1, 2008)

Shion, what's your AIM? I can't tell if there are supposed to be underscores or not.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

No underscores, just: l Shion l

Tenshi, host game, let's finish ours.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 1, 2008)

when you finish w/ Tenshi, join AIM, so we can discuss stuff.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

Shion, get on AIM so we can discuss stage choice.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

"Shion," have you been allowing your opponents to pick counter stags at all this whole tournament? The hell, man. You can't just rush the matches because you feel like it.

You _need_ to discuss stage selection.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 1, 2008)

You better talk to me before we play (on AIM), b/c there's no way in hell I'm doing Final Destination five times in a row.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh god, Final Destination.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Shion, get on AIM so we can discuss stage choice.



I have said this like 10 fucking times.

I cannot be online and on aim at the same time because I only have 1 modem that is being used TO go online and vs you guys.


TenshiOni said:


> "Shion," have you been allowing your opponents to pick counter stags at all this whole tournament? The hell, man. You can't just rush the matches because you feel like it.
> 
> You _need_ to discuss stage selection.


I don't rush matches because I feel like it, you knew very well that I was on a tight schedule, and discussing stages when i have 7 damn minutes to leave will only make it tighter.

And yes, I have let my opponents pick their stages.

I'm finally free from now til whenever the hell I ferl like it.

Let's get this shit over with, and post your stages beforehand so nobody starts bitching.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I'm RAGE'D.



To put it simply.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, i got pissed off where i went.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm good now, "Shion". 3 more matches between us.

Delfino Plaza for the first match. And that same stage as a counter pick every time I lose.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

ok, YOU HOST.

going online.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> He chose D3 and i used Fox.
> 
> He used Lucario, i used Snake.




I find Lucario to actually be one of the few characters who stack up well against Snake. Can outcamp him with aurasphere, aurasphere eats his cypher (not to mention easy hit <.<) and force palm chaingrab gets Snake to like 60-70%. Fsmash outranges his godtier tilts, etc. 

Also Cal I lol'd.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

Complete shutdown from "Shion".

Got a full 5 points. 

Score stands at:

Shion: 5
TenshiOni: 2
PhantomX: 3

I have been eliminated.

PhantomX needs to win 4 matches to win.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Complete shutdown from "Shion".
> 
> Got a full 5 points.
> 
> ...



LOL...... ha.

Good games.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

PhantomX should be able to fight you shortly, Shion. So stick around.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll be back shortly

My life awaits.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 1, 2008)

Eh, let's start on a non FD neutral, since FD will be your counterpick. My counterpick will be Delfino Plaza.

Does Smashville sound ok for the first stage?


----------



## willtheshadow (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, this is really dissapointing. Apparently I had yet another dishonest opponent. Tenshi, why didnt you respond to me a few weeks ago. My opponent bullshited me for a few days and then I didnt hear from him. I messaged you about this.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 1, 2008)

^Yeah, and you were still in, remember? You never showed up for your next round and you PM'd me two rounds later.


----------



## willtheshadow (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah my following opponent ritzbitz8 did the same thing. thats what the next pm was for. o well not much to be done now. its about over. Im really bummed, I wanted that title of smash god lol. Will you be doing a new tournie later.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 1, 2008)

Now I have to eat dinner and study for a test I have tomorrow. Guess we'll play tomorrow I guess, Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2008)

Im here.

smashville good.

We can finish this quickly so you can do your stuff, i'll be hosting.

Going online.

EDIT: Fuck it, you're busy.

Tomorrow it is.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I find Lucario to actually be one of the few characters who stack up well against Snake. Can outcamp him with aurasphere, aurasphere eats his cypher (not to mention easy hit <.<) and force palm chaingrab gets Snake to like 60-70%. Fsmash outranges his godtier tilts, etc.
> 
> Also Cal I lol'd.



I never thought of Lucario. I must now train with him to use against my friend's Snake.

Anyway, it's good to see that the tournament is _almost_ over.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 2, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I never thought of Lucario. I must now train with him to use against my friend's Snake.



Good luck on picking him up. He's one of the more difficult characters to learn, not only my opinion, but it seems like a general consensus of smashers. I've had to have played at least half of the cast thoroughly, and Lucario is definitely the hardest for me to pick up. I've been playing with him on and off for nearly 2 months, and I still have more kinks with him than other chars I play.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 2, 2008)

hmmm it seems tourney is almost over.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, so PhantomX, I will be on today from 3pm to pretty much whenever. Central time.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be back at night, work till around three, test is at 7pm ish.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Good luck on picking him up. He's one of the more difficult characters to learn, not only my opinion, but it seems like a general consensus of smashers. I've had to have played at least half of the cast thoroughly, and Lucario is definitely the hardest for me to pick up. I've been playing with him on and off for nearly 2 months, and I still have more kinks with him than other chars I play.



I've experienced this as well since I randomly pick him at times then find it difficult to get use to his style. Still, I wouldn't mind expanding my character roster.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm here phantom.

Lets do this, tell me your stages.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

I see you lurking, man.

Cmon...


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

Shion, lemme know when you're around.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm around.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Tell me your stage choices.

So i can know what to choose if you win or lose.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

I see, I knew it was something similar to that.

I say wait for Tenshi at least and hour then I guess just get it over with.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

@Shion

Alright lets go over match details.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

Eh... lucky it's a point system is all I can say :\

I win 3-2 over Shion... lag spikes fucked me up a bit in that last game, missed my fart and everything :\

Ggs nonetheless.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, so I won the round robin thing, so now we gonna do losers bracket finals.

PX, lets talk stages.

EDIT: Can we start on Fd since you chose the beginning stage for quarter final?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

Wait... what? I think that whole bogus point thing WAS the Loser's final, wasn't it? XD

Which means you win, mostly b/c Tenshi made lame rules, and lost to you a million times -_-

EDIT: I'm bored of singles anyway... I doubt I'd have the stamina for the Grand Finals, haha.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Wait... what? I think that whole bogus point thing WAS the Loser's final, wasn't it? XD
> 
> Which means you win, mostly b/c Tenshi made lame rules, and lost to you a million times -_-
> 
> EDIT: I'm bored of singles anyway... I doubt I'd have the stamina for the Grand Finals, haha.



Wait.., you're right.

So that WAS losers final.

I won cuz of 1 point


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like the point system saved your life Shion.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

I know, you win while losing... injustice if I ever saw it 

If it had been like the round before the semis, I would be in GF now (since Tenshi lost to both, what we did there woulda been the LF).


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

TenshiOni and his weird tourney matches for you.^

I shouldn't have chosen Snake those battles, dunno what i was thinking....

@V-nin

Wanna do finals?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

Heh, your Snake was so close to winning that first round, but I pulled something out of my ass. Then I dominated the next two... and then I started made stupid mistakes in the 4th (lol, jumping into fully charged upsmash), and then 5th round was spikey, and really threw me off... it took me so much longer to kill you than it should've since I missed that first fart completely.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

@Shion

I would like to do the grand finals now, but I think we need permission from Tenshi before anything happens.

I also can't remember exactly how the grand finals work.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 2, 2008)

And here's "Shion"'s favorite movie:


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Heh, your Snake was so close to winning that first round, but I pulled something out of my ass. Then I dominated the next two... and then I started made stupid mistakes in the 4th (lol, jumping into fully charged upsmash), and then 5th round was spikey, and really threw me off... it took me so much longer to kill you than it should've since I missed that first fart completely.



I don't even know if I tried dodging that fart of yours last match, lag was getting to me too.

I really fucked up on Snake, I was charging you with nothing planned at ALL.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Shion
> 
> I would like to do the grand finals now, but I think we need permission from Tenshi before anything happens.
> 
> I also can't remember exactly how the grand finals work.



Grand finals are best of 5 again, but in order for me to win, I gotta beat you again best of 5 if i win the first best if 5 game.

So, you wanna wait for Tenshi then?

I got Exams starting wednesday, so if we can do it sooner, the better, but I guess we have to wait for TO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

I see, I knew it was something similar to that.

I say wait for Tenshi at least and hour then I guess just get it over with.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't even know if I tried dodging that fart of yours last match, lag was getting to me too.
> 
> I really fucked up on Snake, I was charging you with nothing planned at ALL.



That's the thing, you didn't dodge it, you were uptilting and I did it WAY over you (generally that's an easy waft ), I was like... fuck. XD

But yeah, this is why I gotta stick to Wario offline. Donno what happened, cuz the first four rounds were pretty clean. Good shit though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I see, I knew it was something similar to that.
> 
> I say wait for Tenshi at least and hour then I guess just get it over with.



I'm with you, so it's 8pm central atm, i'll be back at 9 pm central so we can start.


PhantomX said:


> That's the thing, you didn't dodge it, you were uptilting and I did it WAY over you (generally that's an easy waft ), I was like... fuck. XD
> 
> But yeah, this is why I gotta stick to Wario offline. Donno what happened, cuz the first four rounds were pretty clean. Good shit though.



Yeah.

Yo man, you, V-nin, and me are the top 3 brawlers of the NF accoring to tourney.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

It's all good, only thing I really wanted out of the tourny was the more lax avatar thingy... had an idea in mind, but guess that won't happen anymore, lol.

I'm happy enough that I got some pretty sick combos on you... that gimp on your fox and the down air > neutral air > clap > clap > bite on your snake made my day, haha.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Top 3 Baby^

TOP 3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

@Shion

Alright lets go over match details.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm here. 

Grand Finals time! It'll be a best of out 5. 

Shion, you need to beat him twice. Double Elimination and all. You're the underdog. So it might come down to two best of out 5s.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, well, my counterpick will most likely be Fd if i lose...

Im cool with smashville too.

Eh, to start off, wanna do Fd?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

@Tenshi

Glad you made it, and okay gotcha.

@Shion

I'm fine with FD first. As for the rest hows:

2) Smashville
3) Battlefield
4) Pokemon Stadium 1
5) Delfino Plaza

Edit:

You host, 3 stock as usual no time limit, etc.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, for me it's just plain FD the whole way.

You host game, going online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Ugh, I really hope it doesn't become FD two times in a row, that'll just make things very boring.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 2, 2008)

And here's "Shion"'s favorite movie:


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy crap I rofl'ed.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> And here's "Shion"'s favorite movie:



I will forgive your lame rules b/c of this post.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I will forgive your lame rules b/c of this post.



U mad??


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay Shion, why the hell did you have final smashes on?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Yo v-nin?

How come you quit?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

You had Final smashes on for fuck sakes.

Also, that was the first set, and I don't have time to do a second one at the moment.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Okay Shion, why the hell did you have final smashes on?



Bro, mine are all set to off with none on,

I even checked twice.

I thought it was you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You had Final smashes on for fuck sakes.
> 
> Also, *that was the first set,* and I don't have time to do a second one at the moment.



Wrong.

We entered the second set with last battle at Pokemon stadium.

Beat u 3 times, Pit vs meta, Fox vs ic squared.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

It was you trust me on that one, I have everything set off and to none.

It really screws with IC's when I can't use my B moves because I have the god damn FS on me.

Also my dad wants the t.v now so I don't have time for the second set.

Edit:

Umm actually, it's best of 5 then best of 5. Two different sets.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 2, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> U mad??



Not mad... but I got lamed :\


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It was you trust me on that one, I have everything set off and to none.
> 
> It really screws with IC's when I can't use my B moves because I have the god damn FS on me.
> 
> Also my dad wants the t.v now so I don't have time for the second set.



You don't think I wasn't fucking screwed with Pit vs IC 1 stock and both on heavy damage and couldn't use my b neutral or side b for fear of using it?

Dude, I checked TWICE thats why i quit first game cuz i saw it pop out.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> It was you trust me on that one, I have everything set off and to none.
> 
> It really screws with IC's when I can't use my B moves because I have the god damn FS on me.
> 
> ...



Exactly, we did a full 5 games, u won with IC vs pit and Fox vs snake in the first battles.

Then i won the other 3 with pit vs meta, Fox vs IC and Fox vs IC.

Then it enters us to the second set of 5 which i won the first battle of fox vs snake.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> You don't think I wasn't fucking screwed with Pit vs IC 1 stock and both on heavy damage and couldn't use my b neutral or side b for fear of using it?
> 
> Dude, I checked TWICE thats why i quit first game cuz i saw it pop out.



Trust me it's not my settings, it was yours. 

we did 5 matches, you won the first set 3-2. I can't do the second set at the moment since I'm being kicked off the t.v.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Trust me it's not my settings, it was yours.
> 
> we did 5 matches, you won the first set 3-2. I can't do the second set at the moment since I'm being kicked off the t.v.



Ok man, i can see that you're pinning this all on me.

But even after i checked so it WOULDN'T get in the way, it still pops out.

Whatever, first set is done and i won first battle of the second set.

4 more to go.

We shall continue it tomorrow.

In the meantime, let's check our items to see what went wrong.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 2, 2008)

Which matches had Final Smashes?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't remember at the moment.

I think 3 matches or so had the FS (Smash ball) on.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 2, 2008)

What the flying hell guys...

Re-do it all.

Unless* ABSOLUTELY NO* Smash Balls were used...re-do the entire best of 5 first set.

And even if none were used, it pisses me off because it must have thrown both of you off considerably.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

None were used at all in the first place^

Only in two games where it was accidentally broken, but then beaten out of the player.

We entered the second set, but only did one battle with no interruption at all, can we count THAT battle at least?

Cuz making us wait this long, and getting this far took a shitload of time and postponing of other shit we could've bern doing...

Now to have to do it all over again?

Now I feel why so many people dropped out of this crap.

But whatever.

I also just checked my items, and everything was off, so please don't come to me with more bullshit accusions.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2008)

That's some pretty weird shit, though... b/c I warmed up w/ Nin before playing w/ Shion, no FSes (was 3 games), then I played w/ Shion (5 games)... no FSes... random WiFi thing? o_O


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe something glitched, I don't know.

There is also no way to prove innocence of shit like that.

Re-doing games that were affected would be a better choice that re-doing the entire set.


----------



## Kai (Jun 3, 2008)

LoL. As if beating V. nin in two sets was bad enough. 

Now we found out that the first set is invalid correct? So say hello to two whole new sets again, Shion. Assuming you get past the first set, again.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

If Shion didn't have it on, and I didn't have it on I really don't know what the hell was going on to cause the smash ball from appearing. :S

The lag between us makes combo's with IC's nearly impossible. So it looks like something has to be changed I guess.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 3, 2008)

Just re-do the matches that had Smash Balls on then.

So we're back to first set.

How many legit matches were fought without Smash ball and who won them? Need the current score.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2008)

I would be amused and smug if Shion wins, b/c that means I beat the "Smash God" of Nfan 3-0 in a best of five  (though I lost two immediately after >_>)


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Just re-do the matches that had Smash Balls on then.
> 
> So we're back to first set.
> 
> How many legit matches were fought without Smash ball and who won them? Need the current score.



Matches without Smash balls I'm not 100% on. Maybe 1-1 or 2-1 for me, like I said I'm not sure.

Edit:

@Phantom

Lmao.

I really don't think anyone here deserves that title.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, from what I wrote down yesterday comes as follows: Match 1= Fox vs Snake [Nin won, no FS used or broken]

Match 2=Pit vs Meta [I won, no FS used or broken]

Match 3= Pit Vs IC [I broke FS accidentally, Nin won the battle.]

Match 4= Fox VS IC [I won, no FS used or broken]

Match 5= Fox vs IC [Nin broke FS, I won this match]

Match 6= Fox vs Snake [No Fs used or broken, I won the match.

That's the EXACT order of matches, and exactly what happened with the FS ball.

Now SCORE WITH FS BALL NOT BROKEN= 

3 to 1 I lead.

SCORE WITH ALL BATTLES FOUGHT= 
4-2  I lead.

So I'm guessing a Re-do of Pit Vs IC, and Fox VS IC.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2008)

Wouldn't it just be easier to say 3-1 you win first set and just play the second one?


----------



## Kai (Jun 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I would be amused and smug if Shion wins, b/c that means I beat the "Smash God" of Nfan 3-0 in a best of five  (though I lost two immediately after >_>)


Drop it Phantom..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I'm pretty sure neither Shion or I tried to break any of those Smash balls on purpose. But it does make things very troublesome with it going around since it would float right in between us and couldn't risk trying to combo in fear or breaking it. The time I did break it I had my up tilt going and the Smash ball floated right next to me and broke so there was nothing I could do about that.

Phantoms idea is the best thing IMO.

But at the same time I really don't care anymore, with everything going on I"m not really interested to keep playing anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Wanna do final round?

Get it over with?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

How is this working exactly? 

Kinda lost interest now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

We're just doing the final set best of 5, that's it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

You host, lol I really hope Smash balls dont appear.

I just wanna be done with this thing now, so stages?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Lets begin with Fd, then we go in same order as yesterday.

Yeah?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't even remember the order yesterday lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

It was FD, Smashville, Battlefield, poke stadium 1, delfino plaza.

Those were your picks.

Mine are Fd.=/

Ima go online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh.

There should really be a rule against have the same stage twice in a set but alright. You host whenever ready I guess, just wanna get this done with.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

I was online, where are you?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Ima be online hosting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Having issues with Wifi at the moment.

Edit:


Sorry for quiting, stupid sister spills juice on the floor now I have to clean it up.

Just call it done and let be over. I really don't care for participating anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

It's fine, just tell me when you're ready^

I wasn't expecting a ROB, luckily, my bro MAINS Rob.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2008)

Nah with everything going on and getting bitched at for something that's now my fault I'm just gonna forfeit and be done with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Uh....

Ok.

At least we had 1 good game in.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow...anti-climatic ending..oh well.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, from what I wrote down yesterday comes as follows:
> 
> Match 1= Fox vs Snake [Nin won, no FS used or broken]
> 
> ...



How did you guys play 6 matches in a best of 5?

You guys technically are still in the first set, why the hell did you go onto the second set. You can't count the sixth match when it's a best of 5 lawl. 

Meaning it'd be 2-1 in Shion's favor without FS broken. First to 3 wins will take that set. Finish the first set when Nin's not getting fucked up with irl problems. Christ, the fail I've read in the past 3 pages is equivalent to swimming in rotting emu carcasses.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> It's fine, just tell me when you're ready^
> 
> I wasn't expecting a ROB, luckily, my bro MAINS Rob.



I hope your bro's ROB is better than his Wario, is all I can say >_>


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I hope your bro's ROB is better than his Wario, is all I can say >_>



Lol, his Wario is his 4 main I think...

He WANTS to be good, but just isn't.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 3, 2008)

*facepalm* 

You better not drop Nin. I swear...let's just cancel the entire tourney at this point...this whole thing is a farce...


----------



## Aeon (Jun 4, 2008)

So the tournament ended with a whimper instead of a roar? How unsatisfying.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 4, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> You better not drop Nin. I swear...let's just cancel the entire tourney at this point...this whole thing is a farce...



lol, it wouldn't be the first tourney I've seen cancelled in the April/May months.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> You better not drop Nin. I swear...let's just cancel the entire tourney at this point...this whole thing is a farce...




Why cancel the whole thing?

It's not our fault that so many people quit.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 4, 2008)

I also agree do not cancel the tourney.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2008)

If Violent-nin is quitting you should not just cancel the whole thing.  A forfeit means Shion won.  He was there, ready to go so - whatever the problem (even if it's anti-climactic) - he still won.  Don't take that away from him just because some people lost interest.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 5, 2008)

According to Nin he's just Wiiless for a bit, but he'll be getting it back later.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 5, 2008)

Half this tourney was forfeited. Winning doesn't mean anything anymore... 

"Smash God of the Half-dozen People who Showed Up"


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Half the tourney wasn't forfeited...

Roughly less than 1/3.

About 7 from the losers bracket quit, and 2 from winners bracket quit.

Out of about 35 people who joined the tourney?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 5, 2008)

No reason to cancel it.

Just wait on Violent-nin, guys. =/


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah with everything going on and getting bitched at for something that's now my fault *I'm just gonna forfeit* and be done with it.



@TenchiOni

He said he quit...

But we don't want him to quit, neither do I.

Just waiting on what he says.

I wanna finish this fair and square.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 7, 2008)

what has happened so far?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope Shion shows up... there was a bit of an "incident" in the matchmaking thread, and he said he was through w/ Nfan forever... I guess I can play the finals if he doesn't... I technically did beat him anyway :\


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2008)

No one ever quits NF forever. CrazyMoronX returned after all.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 8, 2008)

I quit NF for 3 years. ;D
Then came back, but it was mostly cause of games, not really anything else. =p


----------



## Masurao (Jun 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> No one ever quits NF forever. CrazyMoronX returned after all.



I think I'm going to quit forever and never come back!!!laugh


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 20, 2008)

is this thing still going on?

my greedy ass got myself a freeloader and smash (I'm a eurofag)
When there's a next chance to apply or another tournament, count me in


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2008)

Susano-o said:


> my greedy ass got myself a *freeloader* and smash (I'm a eurofag)


Don't do a system update!


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah lol
blind itachi warned me for that on time

thnx for the heads up, tho


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this still going on? Or are we at some kind of speed bump?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 20, 2008)

It should've been on the finals, but there was a bit of an altercation in the Matchmaking thread, and Shion ended up leaving Nfan, not sure if we're waiting for him to return or not.

If Tenshi decides not to wait, I could just play Nin for the finals... I did beat Shion best of three anyway :\


----------



## Kai (Jun 22, 2008)

Shion is actually still frequently visiting, just not posting.

And I find it weird that this thread is just dangling here with no conclusion. TO, you have to either give the victory to one of the finalists or drop it and lock it. Nin probably thinks the finals is more boring than paint and Shion vowed to never post here again, so there's two awesome reasons to keep this here if you're planning on wasting time.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 22, 2008)

Everybody loses and all participants get banned.

Twist conclusion, I like it. Let's do it.


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 22, 2008)

^agreed 

declare me the victor btw


----------

